# Hoyt Nation



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got a Vectrix. In the words of the Reverend Michael Scott -"I feel blissfully at peace...":hippie:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Vectrix XL (see sig.) 

I love it! Its not the fastest thing in the east..but it gets the job done and it feels great in my hand, which is all that matters when shooting a bow.


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Vectrix XL

I feel like I am shooting the best with no excuses, it all on me to make the shot.:wink:


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

hoyt ultra elite, best bow i ever owned


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hoyt bows are the best bows available, across the board...Solid, built like a tank, quiet, speed without sacrificing accuracy, great Customer Service, Hoyt has a bow to fit anyone's needs, and the tunability of a Hoyt is awesome...Keeping in mind that alot, if not all HOYT bows shoot faster than advertised I.B.O. speeds with a little tweeking, and You got a great bow company...Mathews, Martin, etc..etc all make great bows, but Hoyt is still #1 in my opinion...I do like My MERLIN XT alot, though...For bowhunting, just about any well made bow will do the job, but as an over-all bow line, the Hoyt bows are Tops....Harperman


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I've committed the greatest of sins...

owning both hoyts and mathews at the same time.:zip::devil:


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

i own a VECTRIX and a DRENALIN.
The drenny sits in the corner. I love the VECTRIX. buy one and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I've committed the greatest of sins...
> 
> owning both hoyts and mathews at the same time.:zip::devil:


What about right now? What bows are you currently(this month) shooting?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

a3dhunter said:


> What about right now? What bows are you currently(this month) shooting?


A7, C4, Prestige, The old Protec....

The Shootoff for the last couple weeks has been between the 03 protec and the prestige for turkey hunting. Still haven't decided...




Been eyeballing a 737, the month is still young.
:wink:


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Cookie, 
I love my Trykon XL. Laminated limbs, rarely ever have issues. Something I'm still wondering why Bowtech hasn't gone to. And the Tec riser not only helps eliminate hand shock, but also helps stabilize the shot a little. 

Directly from Hoyt ads....



> TEC Riser designs...must withstand a minimum 1500 dry-fire torture performed at 80# and a 30" draw....
> 
> ....Before any of our limb designs are approved, they must withstand a minimum of 1000 dry-fires at 80# and 30" draw....


Not saying other bow companies don't do similar, but just reading this a few months ago made me feel more secure about my purchase of my USED Trykon XL.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Vetrix and luv it. :thumb:


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

RazorTec...:darkbeer:


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I've committed the greatest of sins...
> 
> owning both hoyts and mathews at the same time.:zip::devil:


lain:


I own a 06 Trykon,I love it.
I also have 2000 Defiant Intruder


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Love my Vulcan, fast-smooth-great grip-rock solid construction.

I could take it or leave it with my Ultratec though, but I'm not a target guy at heart.


----------



## ncokfarmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Trykon XL. First and only bow I have owned being fairly new to archery. I shot several brands and liked the Hoyt best. I shoot well with it and have no problems. Only changes I may make are some of the accessories.

Matt


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

I have own lots of bows and sold lots of them also.

The ones that are still in the stable and will always stay there

2 Supertecs
1 Vipertec
1 Ultratec
1 V-tec

Always liked the olded Hoyts... Don't like the new ones... too heavy.
Thats why I am trying out a Drenalin LD for kicks... :wink:
(just because I had the itch to buy a new bow)
should of gotten a Proelite in the new Z3 cam... (thats the next itch that I got to scracth)

but will always go back to my trusty old Hoyts when it counts...


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

*hoyt ultra sport*

Hoyt Utra Sport looks like the refelx higlander with hoyt cam and a half system.This bow is very sturdy and lite maybe to lite I anded wieght to it.I feel I could keep up to any spot shooter with it but a little slow for 3-d. but this is agreat hunting bow which is what I wanted somthing that would not break it has fit the bill for me.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm currently developing a love affair with my Vectrix XL I purchased a couple months ago. Just got it set up and I'm already shooting 3" groups at 40 yards. I love it so far.


----------



## bm archery (Aug 3, 2007)

vetrics xl love it


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

vectrix xl and i love it. fast, stable and very accurate when i do my part.


----------



## AlexisAJ (Oct 3, 2005)

I own 3 Hoyt bows (check signature) at this time. I shot so many different bows but had to go back to Hoyt. Love them :darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

although im for the majority im a pse guy, ive owned the same hoyt provantage eclipse, since 1993. killed a lot of game with that bow, and even won some tourneys back in the day.

still might hunt with it one of these days, but that bow didnt come with any sort of yoke cable system, and the limbs are starting to twist just a bit. may be an artifact for the den more than regular shooter from here on out...


----------



## teejay68 (Aug 22, 2007)

06 Trykon XL and love it!! Certantly not the lightest bow on the market, but the weight seems to help me hold the bow steadier. Also love the speed and quietness! Perfect for me, and thats all that really matters!!! :biggrin1:
TJ


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

I shoot a v-tech and its NEVER missed a whitetail:mg::mg:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I've committed the greatest of sins...
> 
> owning both hoyts and mathews at the same time.:zip::devil:


Me too just recently, not so sure about the decision though. I have been very happy with my Pro and Ultra's for pokin paper.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> A7, C4, Prestige, The old Protec....
> 
> 
> Been eyeballing a 737, the month is still young.
> :wink:


Ahh, me too again.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I've owned a few. I still have a Trykon right now. Great bow. Hoyt has the best grip, balance, tunability and reputation for reliability of any other bow I can think of. Some people mention the weight, calling it a boat anchor lol yet the real difference is _ounces_. The guys that complain about weight probably whine that their wife's purse is too heavy when they are ordered to carry it around while their chick shops for tampons.  I can say that I'm more accurate with any Hoyt I've owned than any other brand bow. Plus, I think an owner of ANY brand will give Hoyt the respect in regard to the reliability and reputation of Hoyt's XT series limbs.

I recently bought a Drenalin LD and it's a very nice bow, however, it doesn't match the Trykon for _repeatable_ accuracy......I dunno if it's the grip or the lighter weight, but you gotta REALLY concentrate to hit those small spots consistently with the LD. A grip change may cure that though. 
With the Trykon, ya just raise the bow and shoot and the darned arrow finds the spot. 

One bow I'm kicking myself for ever getting rid of is the '05 ViperTec. Could be one of the best bows ever.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Harperman said:


> Hoyt bows are the best bows available, across the board...Solid, built like a tank, quiet, speed without sacrificing accuracy, great Customer Service, Hoyt has a bow to fit anyone's needs, and the tunability of a Hoyt is awesome...Keeping in mind that alot, if not all HOYT bows shoot faster than advertised I.B.O. speeds with a little tweeking, and You got a great bow company...Mathews, Martin, etc..etc all make great bows, but Hoyt is still #1 in my opinion...I do like My MERLIN XT alot, though...For bowhunting, just about any well made bow will do the job, but as an over-all bow line, the Hoyt bows are Tops....Harperman


Agreed. As we all know most bow companies out there today are making great bows overall. I think what I like about my Hoyts is the durability factor. They just feel like they are built tough as a tank. You rarely hear stories about the limbs blowing up or stuff like that compared to other companies. I like to have confidence in my equipment when its crunch time in the woods!


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> A7, C4, Prestige, The old Protec....
> 
> The Shootoff for the last couple weeks has been between the 03 protec and the prestige for turkey hunting. Still haven't decided...
> 
> ...


I just shot the 737 last week, nice bow. I was impressed. It felt real good. Balanced extremely well.......don't know what I will end up doing.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

a3dhunter said:


> I just shot the 737 last week, nice bow. I was impressed. It felt real good. Balanced extremely well.......don't know what I will end up doing.


we know what you won't be doing......shooting a hog maybe, a mathews had to giter done for ya!!!???


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

bigrackHack said:


> I've owned a few. I still have a Trykon right now. Great bow. Hoyt has the best grip, balance, tunability and reputation for reliability of any other bow I can think of. Some people mention the weight, calling it a boat anchor lol yet the real difference is _ounces_. The guys that complain about weight probably whine that their wife's purse is too heavy when they are ordered to carry it around while their chick shops for tampons.  I can say that I'm more accurate with any Hoyt I've owned than any other brand bow. Plus, I think an owner of ANY brand will give Hoyt the respect in regard to the reliability and reputation of Hoyt's XT series limbs.
> 
> I recently bought a Drenalin LD and it's a very nice bow, however, it doesn't match the Trykon for _repeatable_ accuracy......I dunno if it's the grip or the lighter weight, but you gotta REALLY concentrate to hit those small spots consistently with the LD. A grip change may cure that though.
> With the Trykon, ya just raise the bow and shoot and the darned arrow finds the spot.
> ...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

See sig 

Seven37 is on the list for purchase next year to keep the UltraTec company


----------



## Connor Riley (Dec 16, 2005)

*Hoyt*

I have a vectrix and love it.... Hoyt all the way baby!!!!!!


----------



## T.Stony (Jan 2, 2008)

38 pro for me set up for spots, this thing is amazing, by far the best I have shot. LOVE YOU HOYT.


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a lazertec and it is great. It is everything i need, and want. I have 3 other older hoyts and still are great backup bows.
matt


----------



## woodrow (Feb 20, 2007)

I have an 06 trykon and love it. Only problem I have is not being able to put it down. My wife was pissed when I bought it then told her she had to sleep on the couch so the bow had enough room in the bed.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I have 3 hoyts. Specs. in my signature.


----------



## fargosooner (Apr 8, 2008)

I shoot an older hoyt vortec. Looking to buy a katera xl next month


----------



## freediver111 (Jan 10, 2006)

I shoot a 2006 vtec. I keep trying to convince myself I need an 08 but I can't justify replacing the vtec. Great shooter and I've tried a lot of the 08 bows....nothing made me want to spend the extra money when the vtec feels just as good as most new ones. Not a barn burner but put some custom strings on there and get her tuned in and she shoots great. 
I can't believe you can find them for 300 bucks these days. That's steal for a great bow.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am another one who loves their Vectrix! I have been trying to convince myself that I need a new bow, but everytime I shoot it just keeps getting better. I am afraid I will always be trying to compare everything else to my Hoyt just as everyone compares their strings to Winners Choice...


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just got a Vantage X7 with C2 cams that I plan on spending some good quality time with. So far I am impressed. Holds great, even with insufficient weight out front, and the speed is better than advertised.

Only complaint so far is that it is a little loud at the shot. I have a larger set of cams on the way. I think the noise is coming from the cams, which are over-rotated. Took a guess on the cam size when I originally ordered the bow.

My Ultra Elite with XT 3500 limbs and C2s is the cats hinney for an indoor bow. Thing is rock solid and shoots pheonimally. Weighs close to 9 lbs when assembled.

38 Ultra is also a good bow...not as good as my Ultra Tec with spirals, but good.

The Ultra Tec, is well, an Ultra Tec, which may be the best all around bow I have ever shot. It has spirals and XT 2000. 

Early returns from the X7 show that it has the potential to take the place of the Ultra Tec. Need to get the noise worked out of it. If I can find some spirals to put on it in place of the C2s...well I may have the cats hinney of the cats hinney...


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Vectrix XT I am not a friend of the funny riser design but man it shoots great.. It was the first Hoyt that I ever shoot in all my years of bwhunting. It left the shop with me the same day....


----------



## IDHUNTER (Dec 2, 2003)

I shoot an '03 Ultratec and it is awesome. I've shot a lot of other brands of bows in the meantime and yes some are faster and yes some are quieter and yes some are lighter but I have not found anything that feels as good and feels as well built and (i really dont know how to describe it but) just flat out shoots an arrow as well as a Hoyt. I'm sticking with Hoyt for life!


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

(see sig.) will be buying a new bow next year if all is well, it will be a hoyt!


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine:
X8
38 Ultra
'06 ProTec 
X-Tec
"05 ProElite
'04 ProElite
UltraTec
'96 Supreme

Wifes:
Katera (on it's way)
UltraElite
Protec
MagnaSport

I think we're Hoytalicious!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I have had the Hoyt V-tec, Trykon, Vectrix and know the Katera. I liked them all with the katera being the fastest but the Vectrix being the most accurate but the Katera is coming along nicely.


----------



## Tenman1810 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just bought and '08 Katera. 291 FPS straight off the shelf. Definitely growing to love this bow. Smoothest that I have shot so far. And yes that includes the new Matthews DXT. Love my Hoyt!:wink:


----------



## wahuntingnut (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm third owner of a 02' Ultratec, and I love this bow. It is my first bow but has been truely awesome. Hopefully next year I will have a new Hoyt to hang in my garage.


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

i have to say my heart is with hoyt. when i bought my Katera i was very impressed. I must also say my last two bows a 99 magnatec and my 03 Havoctec is still in my heart but the Katera is a beast! I wish i could get both older bows back but oh well.


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Trykon XL, side mount STS, bare necked string but a catfish loop.
No-Peep, NAP Smart Rest, Montana Black Gold Skylight, CAP Lore Stabilizer, FOBs too.

and loving it!
I haven't changed the fuse string yet, but that day is comming.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tackdriver.... even with Muzzy's :mg:


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Hoyts are great bows. They keep bow cases nice and warm while you go out and hunt with a real bow!!:behindsof


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i had an xtec and now vectrix xl...my dad shoots them, cousins and a good freind too


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i'm shooting my 05 vipertec ,i got it because of the short ata ,it shoots great and it's not cumbersome in a treestand ,oh yeah it's light too even with all the stuff i have on it


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

BigBucks125 said:


> Vectrix XL (see sig.)
> 
> I love it! Its not the fastest thing in the east..but it gets the job done and it feels great in my hand, which is all that matters when shooting a bow.



That right there is what it's all about when shooting... Whatever you shoot-as long as it feels right and you shoot it well you'll be fine... 

excellent post!!


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

See sig. I have had and still have many other bow brands but the Hoyts are my main chargers. I still have an 94 Hoyt ProForce too.


----------



## Pettel03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoyt Vulcan, and I don't see myself getting a new bow to replace it any time soon!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cosmo (Dec 27, 2004)

i have two 737 best hoyt i have shot


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

don't mean to high jack this thread, but i have a question for the katera shooters, really thinking of buying one, but with the short brace height, how does it shoot at longer ranges? say out to 50 yards? cause if i buy it, it will be my main hunting bow and i go out west elk hunting and i am just alittle curious about this.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

137buck said:


> don't mean to high jack this thread, but i have a question for the katera shooters, really thinking of buying one, but with the short brace height, how does it shoot at longer ranges? say out to 50 yards? cause if i buy it, it will be my main hunting bow and i go out west elk hunting and i am just alittle curious about this.



It is a non-issue, it shoots like my Vectrix but faster. So I have the Katera at a lower draw weight and it is still faster than my Vectrix. The bow will out perform the shooter. You just have to do your part, and use quality arrows and broadheads.


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

j3dgu, thanks, thats what i was thinking but wanted to hear from someone who has one...i do know for a fact that to me, it was one of those bows that when you shoot it, all i said was wow...and i was sold, so this week sometime i will have one in my possesion..:wink:


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hoyt*

Pro Elite 07
Seven37 08
V-Tec 05


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have four HOYTS and love every one opf them! Vectrix the best hunting bow love it Vectrix XL Katera XL Trykon


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

03 Ultra-tec for shootin spots, 05 Ultra-tec Safari for huntin. They just plain shoot!!!!! Had many other brands and bows but will never let these two go.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Ultramag, and Trykon XL


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

This is my first year shooting Hoyts, I have shot every other brand and the Hoyt just seems to fit me best. I have a '06 Protec for indoor, a '07 Pro-Elite for outdoor, and a Katera XL for hunting. Seems to be the best bow lineup I have ever owned.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

I've owned MANY hoyts over the years.

I don't think anyone could seriously argue that probably the best overall bow of all time............thus far........would be an Ultra-tec.

I've owned 8 Ultra's.:embara:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> I've committed the greatest of sins...
> 
> owning both hoyts and mathews at the same time.:zip::devil:


Hey me too! 2 Hoyt 38ultras, 1 7-37 1 mathewa apex 7 and a conquest 4


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Hoyts are great bows. They keep bow cases nice and warm while you go out and hunt with a real bow!!:behindsof


My Vectrix has enough kinetic energy to penetrate right thru that couch you're hiding behind.:darkbeer:


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

2007 Avenger.

I have no need for anything else. Nothing in 2008 really tickles my fancy. This bow shoots quiet and I have already robin-hooded some arrows with it.

I feel that Hoyt puts a lot into their bows, and they are very dependable. I like Mathews a lot, but it's a Hoyt for me all the way right now.


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

see sig :wink:


----------



## Greg Ingalls (Jul 22, 2007)

Katera


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

AVALON said:


> My Vectrix has enough kinetic energy to penetrate right thru that couch you're hiding behind.:darkbeer:



As does my Trykon XL. :nod:


----------



## Creekhawg (Oct 7, 2005)

I may be the only one here but my 2005 Turbotec won't be replaced for a long, long time!


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*get serious*

:darkbeer::darkbeer:so far ive owned a ultramag, turbotec, 2 ultratecs, proelite, vantage x7, and now a 38 pro. no better bow or company out there than hoyt


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*I'm shooting Hoyt*

The Katera XL has the features I want in a bow: 
Bare weight over or around 4.25 LB, ATA of 34-36'' and with Z cams an IBO of 320 fps and a draw stop. It's also nearly shock free and quiet.
I bought a second one.


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

Harperman said:


> Hoyt bows are the best bows available, across the board...Solid, built like a tank, quiet, speed without sacrificing accuracy, great Customer Service, Hoyt has a bow to fit anyone's needs, and the tunability of a Hoyt is awesome...Keeping in mind that alot, if not all HOYT bows shoot faster than advertised I.B.O. speeds with a little tweeking, and You got a great bow company...Mathews, Martin, etc..etc all make great bows, but Hoyt is still #1 in my opinion...I do like My MERLIN XT alot, though...For bowhunting, just about any well made bow will do the job, but as an over-all bow line, the Hoyt bows are Tops....Harperman



Thats why i shoot Hoyt.
I have not oordered a Katera, because it is so similar to my Vulcan.........but i still may.

I curently own
Vulcan
Vectrix
TrykonXL
(2) Ultratecs
Havoctec


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

My name is Paul...and I'm a Hoyt-aholic :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Creekhawg said:


> I may be the only one here but my 2005 Turbotec won't be replaced for a long, long time!



The flames cast into that riser are too cool.


----------



## LAMADMAN (Aug 17, 2006)

06 trykon, When I test shot all the bows, I put all the arrows in the circle with this bow. With no sight.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

My dad still has his recurves made by Earl many years ago. Now I shoot the Trykon, following in my dad's footsteps. The bows have changed quite a bit over the years, but the quality has not.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

i used to shoot a '00 MagnaTec, currently have an '03 UltraTec, just got a Vectrix XL in the mail today :RockOn: bad news is....woman says i only "need" one bow......so gotta sell the UltraTec soon...


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow. Lot's of good reviews for the Trykon. Most of what I read about it from people that did not own was filled with more negative stuff. Hard to keep tuned, harsh draw cycle, heavy etc.

I'm not saying you owners are wrong, it's just a completely differerent review. 

Vectrix: I read mostly good reviews on the Vectrix series from owners and non owners.

I opted for the Vulcan after heavy consideration. It's a great bow and have heard it just did not get the advertising HYPE of the Vectrix. Several have compared it to the 08 Katera. I've shot both and it does stack up pretty well for an average Joe shooter like me.

I had a 03 / 04(*Can't recall exactly*) Hoyt Havoctec. Not an absolute speed demon, but THAT was a cool little rig and I regret ever selling it. Really smooth and at 31" Axle to Axle *( I think )* it produced amazing repeatability for me.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I own a Hoyt Havoc , Havoc-Tec & Vectrix XL and love them all , but my favorite is the Havoc-Tec ...I took my 1st P&Y with it and a pile of other deer with it


----------



## jarhed27 (Feb 10, 2007)

magnatec, then trykon, and now katera xl. i need to update my sig and post-up pics.:darkbeer:


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

Mathews man gone Hoyt here. Have the Vectrix and it's everything I need.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Currently have 13 in my stable too many to list. I will be taking one of my Vulcans in the woods with me come fall. This is the third year for my trusty Vulcan which has 17 animals down to it's credit.


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got an older Hoyt, XT2000 limbs. Intended to upgrade this year to a new model, but the old girl puts arrows where I aim them (268 fps). I love this bow.


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

You betchya! Its in my sig.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i currently own a herd of Hoyts. :wink:
i have 2 Protecs, 1 Ultratec, 1 Ultraelite and a Gamemaster recurve. i feel they shoot the best for me. 


Tony


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

hunting bow- cyber tech; 3-D bow trykon xl; and I have a katera xl on order. Not sure what I will use the katera for, but I know the first 2 bows shoot like a champ


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I had several but currently have a Vulcan and Ultratec to keep me happy.

And they do keep me happy. :darkbeer:


----------



## eagle24 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bought an Ultra 38 a few days ago. I love it! I've been shooting traditional (longbow) for the last several years. My last compound bow was a Bear Grizzly II.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Let's see I own 
1-Pro hunter
1-Enticer
1-Stratus
2-Aspens
1- Ultratec
1-VectrixXL

I like them all and they just keep getting better. I would have to say the Ultratec is my favorite and I'd love to shoot the 7-37.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have owned a lot of bows over the years from many companies. My first Hoyt was the 2004 xTec and it has been all Hoyt since. Still can't find a bow I shoot better. Here is a list of what I have.

2004 xTec Camo
2005 ProTec Platinum Target
2006 Trykon handed down to my son
2008 Katera XL Camo


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm new to archery and purchased a Seven 37 about a month ago (I have a 31.5" draw so my choices are limited)

I think it's like letting a sixteen year-old drive a Ferrari.

After some practice and tuning, I routinely shoot 4" groups at 50 yards.

This bow has got me hooked. I picked up a bow to learn to shoot with my daughter and possibly deer and turkey hunt. I think that I may want to take up competitive shooting like 3D and field archery. Looks like I may need to get a few more Hoyts.

Having said that, I don't consider myself brand loyal. However, with results like this, the first place I look for my next bow is back to Hoyt!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Own a couple and LOVE them!


----------



## TomR (Mar 13, 2007)

Game Getter.....I believe 1991....it's my bowfishing rig, now......still rocking and rolling.....


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I own a Hoyt Havoc , Havoc-Tec & Vectrix XL and love them all , but my favorite is the Havoc-Tec ...I took my 1st P&Y with it and a pile of other deer with it


Funny, we have the same rigs except I went with the Vulcan instead of the Vectrix and I still love the Havoctec a tad more but I haven't shot the vulcan all that much yet.


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

V-Tec doesn't appear to be as popular as the other Hoyts, but it is OK by me.


----------



## EZ4U (Dec 28, 2005)

I love it when people on AT talk about how much they don't like the Trykon. It pushes the sale/resale value down. I can't imagine a better hunting bow. Rugged, smooth, accurate with 80% let off. I got two Trykon XT's off AT classifieds for $350 each. One was used and the other was new in the box!
Keep on Bashing you Hoyt bashers  I love it!!!!


----------



## MRM (Dec 30, 2007)

Vecrix XL


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

EZ4U said:


> I love it when people on AT talk about how much they don't like the Trykon. It pushes the sale/resale value down. I can't imagine a better hunting bow. Rugged, smooth, accurate with 80% let off. I got two Trykon XT's off AT classifieds for $350 each. One was used and the other was new in the box!
> Keep on Bashing you Hoyt bashers  I love it!!!!


The don't single out Hoyts, the bashers bash whatever it is that they themselves don't use in an attempt to feel better about the wrong choices...


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

I shot A Defiant for alot of years....Love it! Should say loved it...'till I stood on the line with some sponsored shooters...... Never met a bigger bunch of stuck up, holier than thou guys in my life!!!!


Their bows are good....but not THAT good!

My two cents......stick with PSE or maybe a Martin....the folks are alot COOLER!!!!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

man... any other Xtec guys out there

I don't know who I spend more time with,
my girlfriend or my bow






JK, without a doubt my bow


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Got a Katera XL here!


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hoyt*

After eight years of shooting Mathews I'm going over to Hoyt. They offer a good all around ballance of everything! They are rock solid! Good speed! I really like everything about them. I'll post pics when my new toys come in...


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Vxl*



AXLE said:


> After eight years of shooting Mathews I'm going over to Hoyt. They offer a good all around ballance of everything! They are rock solid! Good speed! I really like everything about them. I'll post pics when my new toys come in...


I agree. Bought my first Hoyt last year, a Vectrix XL. Good speed, grip, balance. I was shooting a Bowtech Tribute until I shot a Vectrix XL at the local bow shop. Not bashing Bowtech but the Vectrix XL just felt and shot better for me.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*This Fall...*

I'll be bustin some bambies with a Katera XL! I just love those longer bows!


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

I have had an X-tech and could shot asprins with it a 20 yards with my hunting sights on... then bought a trykon xl and i liked it but wasnt as good at shooting it as my x tec so I sold the trykon and now I have a Vulcan and only shot it about 30 times and it is a shooter let me tell ya... I bought it off here form a guy... slapped my rest and sights on it... didnt even tune it yet and I can shoot it pretty darn good as is.... cant wait to get it dialed in!!:wink:


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*I am on my second Hoyt.*

Mt first was a Viper tec. I traded it here on AT:sad:.
Now I have a Turbo tec with spirals. 

I really like this bow, feel is 100%. Nice speed, shoots like a dream!
Koz


----------



## dougyork (Feb 12, 2007)

*Love them Hoyts*

I bought my Vulcan new last year. It is a lightning fast smooth shooting animal slayer. To tell you the truth I discovered that I would rather let someone else buy it new and sell it to me a year later for about half the price. It makes shooting them that much more enjoyable and seems to keep the boss happy(er).


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

twisted1600 said:


> I shot A Defiant for alot of years....Love it! Should say loved it...'till I stood on the line with some sponsored shooters...... Never met a bigger bunch of stuck up, holier than thou guys in my life!!!!
> 
> 
> Their bows are good....but not THAT good!
> ...


Are you feeling left out? It may not have been the bow that caused the others reactions to you.. No matter where you go in life there is always a clique that either you are in or out. Believe it or not even on AT. 
Take for instance you have those such as yourself that do subtle bashing and then you have others that come right out and explicitly bash, then you have those such as myself that only bash those that bash others


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> I shot A Defiant for alot of years....Love it! Should say loved it...'till I stood on the line with some sponsored shooters...... Never met a bigger bunch of stuck up, holier than thou guys in my life!!!!
> 
> 
> Their bows are good....but not THAT good!
> ...


I always thought mathews people were arogant. The I realized it was just a couple that made everyone else look bad:wink:


----------



## spark (Sep 20, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

Pro Elite - 50 to 60# - Paper Puncher

Pro Elite - 60 to 70# - 3-D, Not a speed demon but with XT 3000 limbs it has a brace ht. of nearly 9" ( ask a real pro and she will tell size matters ) and still getting 303fps.

Vectrix XL - 60 to 70# - Hunting, Fun to shoot.

Razor Tec - 60 to 70 # - Backup Hunting Bow, I've been carrying a backup for 5yrs. I've never had to use it, but won't go on a hunting trip without one.:zip:



No Fences:zip:


----------



## DAjudge (Jun 27, 2005)

I've got the Vtec. V isn't too far from X! I absolutely love mine. I think I can shoot my hunting set up as good as I ever shot my 3D set up.

BTW. Where are you at in Peoria? I work for eServ in Peoria. It's an engineering company on Allen Rd and Dries Ln.



IL 88 said:


> man... any other Xtec guys out there
> 
> I don't know who I spend more time with,
> my girlfriend or my bow
> ...


----------



## DAjudge (Jun 27, 2005)

*Z3 vs. Cam 1/2*

Now another post about the difference between the Z3 and the Cam 1/2. I'm currently shooting the Vtec w/ the Cam 1/2. I absolutely love the feel of it and I hate to see it go away. It looks like they are phasing out the cam 1/2 with the Z3. For those of you who have shot the Z3, how does the break over and wall feel to that of the Cam 1/2? I really like the looks of the Katera XL as far as the specs go. Should be another tack driver made by Hoyt!


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

We are a Hoyt family and love the bows!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Trykon XL. I do not believe this is the best Hoyt, but I love their bows. I think there are a lot of good bows out there, but I simply like Hoyt the best. They are accurate, fast and built with great durabilty and I love the Tech riser. After reading Randy Ulmer's statement about the Katera on Hoyts website it made me want one, but it will be a while before I buy a new bow, but if I were going to buy one the Katera would be #1 on my list. If anyone is in the market for a new bow go to Hoyt's website and read what Randy Ulmer says about the Katera before you buy.


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

*1st and only bow*

I received a Hoyt Ultratech 5 years ago for free from a fellow hunter who wanted to help me get into the sport. I love this bow. I am not sure how old it is or how to find out but I believe it is from between 2000 and 2002. Is there a way to tell the year by serial number or markings on the bow? Just curious. Here is a pic. Not very glamourous but it doesn't have to be because the deer can't see it until it's too late.


----------



## bowhunter 1968 (May 17, 2004)

I bought my vectrix plus back in febuary and it is great. Went from shooting a bullet x at 261 fps to 283 fps with the vectrix plus at 28dl and 60lbs with the same 330 grain arrow. This bow is rock solid to hold and is quiet on the shot with light arrows. The draw stop is great. This is my first hoyt or hybrid cam system I have ever shot and I don't think I will be going back to single cam systems.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

I still got my Trykon XL, nice bow, quiet and fast. After an afternoon of shooting my shoulder always hurts the next day. Could just be me, but I tend to stick with solocams more and more because of it.


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

My first bow was the Katera, got the first one the pro shop had back in October. UPS is delivering a Pro 38 on Monday.....

Still thinking about the Seven 37.....so many choices and so little money.


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

A tried a number of new Hoyts they are great , but I just can't let my X-tec go it's a shooter.....fast, accurate...pretty much has it all !!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Best on the market*

I've shot too many from all the major brands and I always seem to come back to a Hoyt. The Katera with the Z3 cams is simply the best bow on the market right now. Its draw cycle is the smoothest of any Hoyt I've shot. In my opinion it rivals the original Mathews Switchback, which I had thought had the smoothest draw cycle, until the Kat was unleashed. The Kat is a little on the heavy side (just slightly more than comparable models), but the extra weight helps support proper form. The tech riser, enough said, virtually no hand shock. The Z3 cams with draw stop, unbelievable back wall, blazing speed.

I didn't think I would ever find a bow to replace my Razortec and while the Kat hasn't replaced it in the woods, I don't even think about picking up the Razortec for spots and 3-d. 

I'm not a loyalist or groupie, I shoot what I think is best. After much research in my shop which includes everything from performance to price and customer service to workmanship, I think HOYT has the market cornered.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Now if memory serves these are the bows I tried out before I bought my Hoyt Vectrix XL....

Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Switchback XT
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Commander
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Trykon
Hoyt Turbotec
Diamond Black Ice
Bear Truth

Well I have nothing but good things to say about my Vectrix XL. It holds well, is very forgiving, heavy enought o be steady, it is *very* quiet, darn fast (I usually shoot it at 65% let off) with nice pulling cams, tough limbs, and an overall excellent design. I got come Hoyt sideplates for it, I couldn't be happier with my grip


----------



## JetInspector (Aug 13, 2006)

stiffshaft said:


> A tried a number of new Hoyts they are great , but I just can't let my X-tec go it's a shooter.....fast, accurate...pretty much has it all !!!


x2... New set of Vapor Trails every year or so, and its good as new. I wonder if its ever going to wear out.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

cynic said:


> Are you feeling left out? It may not have been the bow that caused the others reactions to you.. No matter where you go in life there is always a clique that either you are in or out. Believe it or not even on AT.
> Take for instance you have those such as yourself that do subtle bashing and then you have others that come right out and explicitly bash, then you have those such as myself that only bash those that bash others


Not their reaction to me it had to do with the way they approached/handled the new guys(kids)who were shooting in the vicinity.Those boys had no interest in helping,teaching,or even talking to some of the younger guys...it was get back,shut up and stay the f out of they're way!!!!
I have never bashed Hoyt...personally I think they build the best limbs on the planet and Hoyt cams are matched by none!
It's not the bow it's the ego of the guy behind the sight.
I'm sure Tx will find out...shooting a Hoyt may open a few doors.
I venture to say it'll close more!


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Funny thing about all this talk is a good many right here on AT are the exact same way... and they don't shoot hoyts....


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

cynic said:


> Funny thing about all this talk is a good many right here on AT are the exact same way... and they don't shoot hoyts....


True.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Zemmer18 said:


> I received a Hoyt Ultratech 5 years ago for free from a fellow hunter who wanted to help me get into the sport. I love this bow. I am not sure how old it is or how to find out but I believe it is from between 2000 and 2002. Is there a way to tell the year by serial number or markings on the bow? Just curious. Here is a pic. Not very glamourous but it doesn't have to be because the deer can't see it until it's too late.



Believe that's a 2000 model with the built in overdraw, and command cams. Although.......I've been wrong before.:embara:


----------



## rutt-n-strut (Feb 25, 2008)

hntnksn said:


> i own a VECTRIX and a DRENALIN.
> The drenny sits in the corner. I love the VECTRIX. buy one and you won't be disappointed.


Why do you like the Hoyt over the Matthews?


----------



## Bowhunter789 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ultra Tec and Ultra Elite for me.


----------



## bigbearsarchery (Aug 30, 2007)

05 Ultratec & 08 Katera XL. Both are great bows but I have to give the edge to the Katera. IMO it has a better draw cycle and is smoother after the shot.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

05 ultra-tec XT 2000

07 Vectrix XL

08 Katera XL

08 Ultra-Elite XT 3500


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

08 Seven 37 in Jade for 3D...awesome
07 Vulcan for hunting...awesome
06 Rintec XL for bowfishing...awesome

I like em pretty good....


----------



## shinook65 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been hunting with a 2002 Ultra-Tec, until last week. The archery shop I am buying my Katera from let me take it out to hunt with (I still owe him $600 on the package, now THAT's customer service!!!!) Its my first new bow since the Ultra.. I also have a target Ultra-Tec.. 
My son is shooting a LH Cyber-Tec..(that belonged to Dwight Schuh!!) 
So right now its a 2008 Katera XL, and I Love it!! 
Both bows Katera and Cyber, tasted blood last Saturday for the first time *(for us) on a turkey double..


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

I shoot the Vectrix and I love mine as well. I tried a few of the others and for the price it coulndn't be beat.:darkbeer:


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*05 XTec*

Love it....Just wish they'd go back to being lite again! Don't like any of the new designs in the last three (3) years....


----------



## rwdwrt7 (Feb 1, 2008)

*2008 Katera*

This was my first bow purchase after trying out Matthews, Bowtech, Diamond, and Bear, decided on the Katera. I may not know any better, but its pretty awsome.
Set at 62lbs, Im gettin 281fps with Easton Excel 340s, about 383grains I believe.


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

I used to shoot Hoyts as you can tell by my handle. I have had 2 havotec's 3 cyerbertec's 3 razortec's, a vtec. I just recently shot the katera and it felt great.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

Hoyt Gamemaster recurve & I love it!!!


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

*Ditto*



Avalon said:


> I've got a Vectrix. In the words of the Reverend Michael Scott -"I feel blissfully at peace...":hippie:


Ditto on the Vectrix ,,, mine is an XL though.

Great shooting bow.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Currently shooting an 07 Reflex Growler but just bought an 07 Vulcan and just waiting on the cams and strings to get here before I start shooting it.

Matt


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Vectrix XL - Hunting / 3d
Ultra-elite - 3d
Pro-elite - spots
Kobalt - Jennis rig

I have shot them all, and I gotta say I am a Hoyt man.

JIM


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

I just joined Hoyt nation :darkbeer: I cant wait till I get it I traded my 08 diamond for the vulcan CANT WAIT!!


----------



## bm archery (Aug 3, 2007)

Hoyt vetrics xL & love it


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Hoyt Vectrix....love it....but am wiliing to upgrade to a Katera :wink:


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

my vulcan will have company this fall....


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

Iv been shooting a vtec which is sweet. Then I went and shot the katera and thought sweet. Then the katera XL and thought awesome. Then the katera XL with the cam and a half plus and thought holy crap I must hve this. So I bought it:wink: It isn't a speed demon with these cams and it being a 60 pound bow but man is it smoooooooooth.


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

love my new Vectrix Plus, best bow I have ever shot


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hoyt For Me!!*

RIGHT NOW....i'm shooting a Katera XL with the cam & 1/2 plus and am absolutely pleased with it. I think i'm going to get some Z3 cams and try them out in the near future.When i was trying them out both cams felt really smooth for a speed bow, but i opted for the cam & 1/2 plus,due to the draw length versatility.I wanted to do some playing around with different draw lengths ,d-loop lengths,etc.,etc.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

stiffshaft said:


> A tried a number of new Hoyts they are great , but I just can't let my X-tec go it's a shooter.....fast, accurate...pretty much has it all !!!


Same here I just can't see a reason to let mine go...

I'll give hoyt nation a bump ttt


----------



## spnsmith (Aug 14, 2007)

*2006 Turbo tec*

This is my first bow but i love it 06 turbo-tec super fast!!!!:wink:


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

I'M GIVING MINE AWAY!!!

I have a 2004, sweet shooting XTEC that is now over at THE ARCHERY AND BOWHUNTING GIVEAWAY FORUM. Great bow, but I now have two Allegiances to replace it. SEE LINK BELOW.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

I have two Hoyts.. I have a 06 Vtech and a 07 Vulcan. LOVE BOTH OF THEM!!!! I dont think i could ever leave Hoyt..


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

i own a vectrix and luv it.best shooting, smoothest drawing bow i have ever shot.bar none.ill be buying a new hoyt in 09, i just dont know which one yet. i just wish hoyt would have kept the vector cams around.


----------



## AdamG (Oct 26, 2005)

2004 XTec
2006 Trykon XT

Sweetness ...:wink:


----------



## ibex (Sep 20, 2006)

Katera!! its my first Hoyt ever:darkbeer:I simply love that thing I dont think I ever go back to Mathews
SN
Denmark


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

Vectrix X-L Hoyt makes a great bow!


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*hoyt bows*

I have a hoyt vulcan. I love this bow. Its fast and accurate. I have an ultra elite on order. ANY DAY NOW.


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

They can pry my Razortec out of my cold dead hands


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

just got my first hoyt this spring. And my first brand new bow. A 2007 Vectix XL. So far I really like it.


----------



## conrad819 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a Pro Elite, Ultra Elite, Trykon xl. They are very accurate and steady on my hands. Extremely durable.


----------



## cosmo (Dec 27, 2004)

2 737 and love them both


----------



## adyak (Apr 29, 2008)

vectrix plus it is so sweet.Suprised more people dont shoot this bow.Same cams as katera but 6" bh.Id sleep with it if my girl would let me.


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

I currently own a vulcan 2 protecs a gamemaster recurve and an old alphatec. They have never let me down & I see no reason to switch. They may not be fast but man o' man are they accurate!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

1997 Deviator w/ Carbonite XL split limbs.....It's been good to me


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoyt Magnatec, Vulcan, and Havoc for my kid, so he can get serious...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's my katera=


----------



## Lawnfella (Jul 20, 2005)

Love my Trykon XL! Hoyt makes the best bows on the market in my opinion.


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'll own a Hoyt next spring. Just waiting to see what they bring to the table. If nothing new, I'll get a Katera.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Have owned 6 ultraelites, 1 proelite, and 1 ultratec. Absolutely adore them. Not real crazy about the hunting rigs for some reason,but still think they are great bows.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Hoyt vtec!*

Vtec and love it.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

1.5 month old katera xl. love it so far but need to get it bloodied up tomorrow.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

old picture
and


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

hoyt is the stuff bud!


----------



## WiWvOk (Dec 18, 2008)

I shoot a 2005 V-tec and just bought a 2002 Ultratec (American flag paint) tonight.


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

*hoyt*

I started shooting hoyts in 04, matter of fact hoyt was my first bow. Since then i have had many hoyts, enticer, 2 Xtecs, ultratec, vtec, vectrix, vectrix xl, vulcan, trykon and alphamax. All of them were great but trykon won my hart and my alphamax is doing the same.


----------



## trykonmaniac (Sep 14, 2008)

*Hoyt Trykon XL anniversary*

'06 Trykon XL... Great bow, practice more and it's a great bow to shoot, quiet and accurate, I love the speed... Shoulder never hurts...:darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like I've gotta Vectrix XL heading my way too.


----------



## rcracer30 (Oct 12, 2008)

My first hoyt should be here soon.i'm getting a alphamax32 best bow i'v ever shot.


----------



## WiWvOk (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 4 Hoyts in the house. My 8 year old son shoots Mathews, but I am working on him.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Vulcan and Vectrix


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

X-Tec.....and can find no fault with it !!! even though I sort of like the new AlphaMax35


----------



## MRM (Dec 30, 2007)

Shooting a Vectrix XL 

But I want a 7-37!!! One of these days I'm goign to bite the bullet and fork over the cash.

I'm not too crazy on the new Alpha Max though...


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Vectrix XL. Love it.


----------



## fullcontact3 (Oct 22, 2007)

Trykon!!! Couldn't be happier with it!:darkbeer:


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Trykon.... In sig....


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I LOVE my Hoyts! I Own a '00 Havactec, '04 Ultratec, '05 Ultratec, '06 Trykon XL, '07 Vulcan, '07 Vectrix XL and I just ordered a Katera XL


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

VXL!! Love it! The new AM in black though really has me pondering!


----------



## Bowmad (Dec 18, 2007)

Vipertec
I usually buy 1 or 2 new Hoyts every year but, I love this one so much I can bring myself to part with it.


----------



## hgsnpr (Mar 21, 2005)

I currently have two Hoyts, an '07 Vectrix XL and an '08 Katera XL.


----------



## Hoytjunkie (Dec 19, 2007)

ViperTec 
Trying to decide between the Alphamax and Katera next!!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a Vulcan I shot it for a while I really didn't care for its handling and draw cycle so I shipped it .


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

I also am guilty of owning two different brands of bow at the same time. In the past, I have owned the following Hoyts:

Flashpoint
Defiant ('97 year model I think)
Defiant (2000 model with the split limbs)
Cybertec (2003 model)
Trykon (2006 model)

All of them were great bows, and every one of them was super accurate, as long as I did my part. The '03 cybertec was the best shooting of the ones I have owned, and I wish I hadn't sold that bow. It was just about perfect as far as a hunting bow goes.
Right now I am shooting an '07 Ross Cardiac,and I have to give the bow it's due. That thing will flat out shoot tiny groups if I do what I'm supposed to do on my end, and it's lighweight, plenty fast, and easily the quietest bow I have ever shot. And it hasn't let me down yet on deer.
That being said, I am interested in the new Alpha Max, or possibly a used Katera!! I still think the Hoyts are top of the line!!


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Hoyt's*

2009 Alphmax 32
2006 Trykon XT
2000 Defiant
1996 Defiant
80's I can't think of the model
80's Ram Hunter

2008 Vectrix Plus (sold)


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

Viper II
ViperTech
Vulcan


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

luv my vectrix...might have to pick up a new alpha max though...


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Trylon Xl here (see sig). Wounld trade it for the world....well, maybe another (newer)Hoyt. :thumb:


----------



## BUC182 (Dec 17, 2008)

Look at my signature below for my current Hoyt collection. I have been using Hoyt's since 1989 and plan to for many years. My wife keeps asking what I'm gonna do with all those bows. I tell her it's not up for discussion and we move on! She's a wonderful woman!


----------



## S.W.Ill (Jul 14, 2006)

'06 ultramag

Not the most expensive model, but I won't buy another hunting bow till this one breaks. Sure was a step up from my '96 High Country Extreme with hatchet cams.


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

New Katera owner......havent shot it yet even!!! But LOVE the feeling in my hand....


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Katera and a Vantage X7 I love em'


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Bought my first Hoyt ever this spring. . . . a new Katera. I had a 2 week old Firecat that was ok, but I tried the Kat and could not put it down. After a week of several days in the shop shooting I kept having to try the Kat everytime cause I could not believe how much better that bow felt over any bow I have ever tried. I love the new AM and just tried a 737 for the first time yesterday and it was like. . . .WOW!. I love that 737 and the nice smooth feedback it gives from the non-parallel limbs. I wish I had the $$ to get one, but I am currently in search of an affordable Pro Elite also.


----------



## Scrat (Mar 1, 2007)

AM 35 Just got it 2 weeks ago and love it!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to post pic's sa soon as I get the stab and quiver I ordered for it. As of now I have loner's on it.


----------



## hoytman511 (Jun 12, 2008)

I shoot a Vectrix and love it.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Trykon XL and I'm kind of a fan of Hoyt. I want to go to a 60LB. bow and a 28.5 draw length and would love to have the Alpha Max 32 or the 35, but with the down economy it is very unlikely to happen. I really liked the Bowtech Captain, but Bowtech seems to have more problems than Hoyt or at least that is what I consistently hear(not bashing, just stating what I hear and see on this website).


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

i have a vectrix and love the thing to death. best bow i have ever owned.


----------



## straighthoyt88 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love hoyt. After 78 years they know how to build bows. I have an old rebel, x-tec and trykon xl. Never been 100% happy with broadheads from the trykon. Anyone else have tuneing problems?


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I have shot Hoyt for over 20+ years, please read below


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

straighthoyt88 said:


> I love hoyt. After 78 years they know how to build bows. I have an old rebel, x-tec and trykon xl. *Never been 100% happy with broadheads from the trykon. Anyone else have tuneing problems*?


I did at first but then I discovered that the centershot is way left from where you would thing it should be. Try moving your rest to the left a little and see what happens. You can go to the Tuning section here on AT and do a search for the Trykon to get more ideas.


----------



## AlphaMax (Nov 17, 2008)

Christmas was good to me! AM32 and all the goodies. Can't wait to shoot it (again).


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Wife just got me my first Hoyt for 30th Birthday next month. (what a woman!)
She purchased a 2008 Ultra Elite in black with the xt3000 limbs.
lovely bow to shoot. 
Anyone know what sort of STS system is best for this bow?

thanks


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I have an 06 Hoyt Rintec XL - had it for 3 seasons now...it as taken 8 deer...reliable and deadly.

I sometimes think having to worry about cam timing with the cam and 1/2 is a little bit of a pain, but I love my Hoyt none the less.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Right now the only hoyt hanging in the house is a Vectrix XL but I see a new AlphaMax 35 in my future...And it might even be a AlphaMax 35 Bone Collector Edition.


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

See my signature.  I like it so much I got another as a spare. :darkbeer:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Jade Ultraelite and Camo Vantage elite :darkbeer: Two of the best bows ever made !! They even make me an above average shooter!!:embara::mg:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

pics


----------



## Michael E (Sep 16, 2008)

Hoyt Ram Hunter for fishing had it since the mid eighty's & a 05 XTEC, have so much fun with the two,thinking I need a third one.


----------



## seanclearly (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the Hoyt line up and have had many. My Vetrix does everthing I need it to.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Former owner of 2 Golden Eagles. Bought a Hoyt AM 32 3 hours ago. First ever Hoyt purchase. Can't wait to show it to my local deer herd this fall!!!!!


----------



## DCinIN (Aug 18, 2007)

Add me to the list as a proud owner of a Katera.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

*07 hoyt vectrix*

owned a few others and shot many others and finally tried a vectrix and have not found a reason thus far to lay it down.might try a new hoyt in another year or so but so far i havent a complaint in the world with the vectrix i have now.


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 09 737 and a 04 ultratec. I love them both.


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

I've paid for mine, just waiting for it to come in......maybe this week!


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

04 protech 98 magtech back up bow:jam::rock::first:


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ohhh yeah*

I just joined the Nation on Wed. I am now shooting a Hoyt Katera.


----------



## sp_hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

Hoyt Ultramag here... :darkbeer: AM32 next?


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

Katera owner awsome bow very happy with it 65lbs gold tip rage blades spot hog sights nice


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

This was my second season shooting a Hoyt Vulcan, and although I may buy a new bow this year, the Vulcan will be my primary hunting bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## crookedtoe (Sep 24, 2008)

*hoyt has been good for me*

i got a katera last year,and i really like it.Main reason i started shooting hoyt was the shop ive been dealing w/ for about 11-12 years now.got my 1st hoyt from JR back then,traded up a few times because he would always cut me a Deal.he died,his son took over and they still take good care of me. each hoyt,from the 1st to my katera,have been solid performers,and so have the folks at JRS ARCHERY<>EDEN,NC.:shade:


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

I have an 07 Vulcan and I love it. So smooth, and so easy to hold. Lookin to get 2 if I can....One for 80lbs to see how it does, and or maybe to have it dipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## garb72 (Nov 20, 2008)

05 ultramag.... still hasnt given me a reason to get a new bow yet.... lol


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

*Hoyts*

I shoot a 2004 ViperTec and a 2005 VTec. Love them both, but I seem to take the ViperTec out more, just like the shorter ATA in a stand and ground blind.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Super Slam (first kill 12yrs ago)

Cyber Tec

Trykon XL current hunting rig


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

trykon for me.:teeth: Great bow. I wish I could afford an Alphamax.


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I love my Trykon XL!!!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i own 6 of them and wouldn't think twice about having another 6!


----------



## Plain & Simple (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a Vectix XL and it was a great bow but I just traded for an Ultratec w/xt 3000 limbs. I have decided that I like the longer ata setup better.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

I love my Trykon XL. It was a good bow when I got it but after upgrading it with the newer Z3 cams it's absolutely awsome ...

One more chance to show it off ...


----------



## F16Mickey (Aug 22, 2006)

Vectrix for me! I went and shot the flagship bows from the top 3 the other day. I have not found anything to make me want to leave the Vectrix.


----------



## azure1961p (Dec 13, 2008)

*Katera*

I own a Katera and havent had anything but great experiences with it. I was going to get a Martin, but in the end the hoyts all seemed far more robust.

-pete


----------



## FF BAYNE (Nov 18, 2008)

I GOT A TRYCON XL WIFE SHOOTS A FUSION V-TEC LOVE THEM BOTH:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Vulcan, soon to add an Alphamax:thumbs_up


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

just got the new Alphamax 32. Setting it up today. definitely lighter, great draw cycle. can't wait to see how it shoots.

shot the Katera last year and really liked it.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Just picked up an AM32 this week. Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## uk steve (Oct 25, 2008)

katera xl super shooting bow


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

AM 32 for me. This thing is unreal.


----------



## Frederic Vial (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi 
i'm new on this forum , i live in France. I shoot with Hoyts compounds bows since 20 years. 

At this moment i have 3 Hoyts:

Vipertec2005 with XT 500 and Zephyr 7.0 80% axe to axe: 31".5 very fast. Soon Z3 on it.

Same as you Trykon: TrykonXL with Z3 5.5 and SthealhShoot Fuse

Kobalt with Z3 7.0 Xtreme lightweight.(Avatar's picture)

I'm waiting for Alphamax 32


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I have 3 hoyts. Specs. in my signature.


I just saw this and will update. The Vulcan got traded for a Old Glory which got traded for the current Justice. But the '03 Havoctec is still my favorite bow. I killed my '08 archery doe with it and a ST mag. Down and out in 50yds and 10-12 seconds. I will say the Justice is a smooth shooter though and I am going to try a Switchback xl someday soon. But the havoctec will never leave my posession. It'll be tough for me to sell the '01 Havoc to. Both these bows put them in there every shot.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

just joined the hoyt nation last year when i purchased my kat. this bow is absolutly amazing. after shooting a martin for the past 5 years and a plethora of new bows before deciding on my katera, i do have to say hoyt is in a league of its own.
AND IT IS SOON TO BE CRACKERIZED :wink:


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

i use a ultra tec and i love it


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU (May 20, 2003)

03 Ultratec, Many bows come & go. I love this bow & all the venison it has put on the table.


----------



## Blackcreek (Jun 3, 2008)

My 33in Vectrix is all I need. I can't see trading up yet. I am totally hooked on Hoyt and I have shot just about everything out there.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a katera and a X7


----------



## Curved Bone (Dec 1, 2007)

Kobalt.

Shorter, lighter, quieter and smoother than anything else in its class.

Did I forget to mention more accurate too? :thumbs_up


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

am 32 best bow i've ever owned


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

*Reflexman*

OWN ALPA MAX 32 AND A REFLEX NOTHING BUT LOVE:thumbs_up


----------



## Scout 24 (Dec 14, 2008)

On my 5th Hoyt in the last 13 years,an AlphaMax, and have had absolutely no interest in owning anything but a Hoyt. (But it sure makes interesting reading following these brand wars.)


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

Between my son, daughter and myself we own 4 Ultratecs and are VERY happy.


----------



## mjcop518 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hoyt AM 32
QAD 
Sword 3rd Axis
Fuse/Posten Stab
Vapor Trail Strings
G5 Meta peep
Easton Arrows

Coming soon... Bow Turbow


----------



## cgkurt (Sep 21, 2005)

Vectrix plus for me. Shoots great killed my first deer this year with it. Had a 101st airbourne before that.


----------



## tallinthesaddle (Nov 21, 2008)

*ttt*

Hoyt Katera Shoot the best thay die like the rest.


----------



## midskier (Feb 10, 2005)

I have an 05/06 Ultratec in blue fusion with XT3000 limbs 
love it and would like to know what could replace it 
having several bows over the years I keep going back to ultratecs 

midskier


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

I have never owned a Hoyt before getting the AlphaMax32.
I was looking for a bow that I could use for several years and after the research I came by I deceided on Hoyt. This bow is a good shooter so far as I can tell. Nothing has changed on it since I got it. I think I will try side plates
cause when I tried heavy gloves there was not enough room between the grip and the riser brace causing me to change my grip. Plus someone on another thread said it would feel more like a Bowtech grip which is what I feel best with anyways.
I hope everything being said about Hoyts is true I just might find another one for me.


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

*hoyt*

am32 the best ever


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Seven37 is the one to beat in my opinion. Can do everything with this bow and then some!


----------



## BIGBUCKTIM33 (Sep 8, 2007)

just ordered my new bone collectors am32 Hoyt !!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

See Sig. So good I am now looking for next bow. Debated on Katera or Alphamax. Haven't decided to go XL(35) or not (32) yet either. Possibly wait to see what comes out next year.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a vulcan and love it I'm getting 293 fps with a 445 grn arrow thats some good KE. and this thing is a nail driver.


----------



## AF Slayer (Dec 7, 2008)

*Vectrix XL*

I started off with an old Super Slam and now shoot a Vectrix XL...great forgiving and tackdriving bow!!!!!!


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

Just picked up the Alphamax 35 yesterday. I really like it. Here are some pics and a little write up. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=829118

I had a Vectrix before that and I really liked it as well. Smooth shooting bows and very tough. I have to confess that I bought the Vectrix for the looks though. I actually never shot it before I bought it. I'm sold now though.


----------



## Chrome Dome (Dec 28, 2006)

I just bought an 06 UltraTec from the AT classifieds. I'll pick it up from the shop tonight. I'm excited, my first Hoyt!


----------



## WiWvOk (Dec 18, 2008)

2002 ultratec and 2005 Vtec. would not trade for anything.


----------



## drake251980 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Look at my signature*

Thats All I have to say Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lung Blood (Dec 31, 2004)

*two for me*

I currently have an Alpha Max 32 and a 07 Vectrix. Both are very sweet!


----------



## pbvii (May 1, 2007)

Ok, this is like therapy...I may have a problem....
AM-32 coming in a few days
Katera
Vantage X-7
Vectrix XL
Ultra elite
vipertec
Trykon JR-Wife's bow (I teach folks with it)
Original Rambo (hoyt/easton)


----------



## bbtownman (Oct 28, 2008)

Reflex Highlander that I bought off AT this last season. New to compounds but I like what I got !


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

09 hoyt pro elite the bow out shoots me one of the best bow i have ever owned


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

ultra elite
katera
am35
ultratec
these are the four Hoyts I own, well wife owns ultratec, love them all each has its own qualities:thumbs_up


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

08 Ultra Elite, 3000 limbs, cam 1/2+, black, lush!


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

2005 Ultratech...Not even the hint of an itch to get something else. Awesome bow!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

*alphamax 32*

just bought a new alphamax 32 the other day..great bow!!!! havent got to shoot it much because i just had my appendix removed on wednesday.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Vectrix XL. Fits perfect for me. :thumbs_up


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Its a pro tec and a ultra elite for me love both bows most times not sure wich one to shoot.

The wife ultra tec

My son shoots a sapphire

So I guess I have a hoyt shootin famely.


----------



## 07elite_synergy (Jan 23, 2008)

Razortec... America's Best Bowstrings... one awesome bow


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

just joined Hoyt nation. Bought a AM 35, only shot it through paper so far.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't forget. There is a Hoyt owners social group. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=54


----------



## Larry Landgren (Aug 5, 2006)

08 Katera XL... see sig for acc. This bow is the best I have ever owned... I will be ordering a Alpha Max 35 in a month or 2


----------



## deerpark (Dec 8, 2008)

Viper Tec here!!!!


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

09 Alpha
08 Ultra Elite
04 Cyber tec
Love em all!


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

'06 Trykon here. Holding off on shooting the Alphamax......:wink:


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

08 katera. I do not believe it needs an explanation.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

AM. The best bow hoyt has ever built.


----------



## buckhunter115 (Jan 23, 2009)

i shot a magna tec for years but just up graded to the vectrix plus. hoyt is the:bom::bom:


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

*my child will lead?*

My ten yr old daughter has been shooting a Trykon Jr for a couple of months with a local 4H club. This was after 6 months of shooting a $20 Fred Bear wizzard in the back yard (5-10 yds). She is regularly scoring 5-12 pts on the 3D range at 20-27 yds, hitting 8/9 of 10 targets. Her draw has increased from about 18.5 to 20#. I bought a used Browning for myself about the same time ... and she shoots better than me. I had no background in this sport at all. "Dad" will be upgrading soon. We're both working on "Mom".


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Vipertec
V-tec
Trykon Xl
and I just bought an X-tec, should arrive in a few days.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

'04 X-Tec
'03 Pro-Tec 
'97 Enticer (My favorite)


----------



## LewJonesRd25 (Aug 17, 2005)

Bought my first hoyt

An Alpha Max 35, I really like this bow and I am very impressed thus far. I have not had it more than a week and after some basic tuning it shoots very well. With my factory strings, a loop and a peep I am getting 302 fps with my 385 grain hunting arrow @ 70lbs. I tested an IBO arrow and got 315. I will shoot this setup for a while and then get some new strings and play around with the speed nocks to see what it will do.


----------



## LewJonesRd25 (Aug 17, 2005)

reply to previous post, I forgot to mention I am 30" draw.


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

See my SIG. for my info HOYTS are GREAT shooters! :wink:


----------



## teejay68 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Trykon XL*

I added "Vibekiller" and a new string and cable kit from BuckNasty, and I absolutely love my bow. Its not the lightest or the fastest, but I have the utmost confidience with it. To me, thats worth more than anyone else can offer at any price!:darkbeer:
Tom McNamara


----------



## Vahunter1819 (Dec 19, 2008)

09 AM32 camo. 28in 70lbs


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

katera with 80# limbs. that things a killer!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

I shoot the Vectrix XL; my wife has a Trykon Sport...both great bows with no negative issues.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Just got my new katera xl today. I narrowed it down to katera, katera xl and the alpha max. I shot each til my arms about gave out. Finally decided on the XL. It just fit me better and suited me. Spent 2 hours with the guy at the proshop installing the QAD and my other equip and tuning it. Went to the range and wow. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

09 Alphamax 32

Best bow I have ever owned.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Right now, 05 ultratec. Great Bow.
In 3 weeks, AM 35. Possibly a Bone Collector! Been shooting AM at the shop and love it.


----------



## HoytHunter37 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Hoyt Ultramag. Awesome bow. I have had it since I think 2003.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

09 Alphamax 32 Blackout
Cobra DR 3 pin
Whisker biscuit 


*LOVE IT!*


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

08 katera:


----------



## gport (Apr 6, 2006)

Just bought a hoyt alphamax 35. So far it is a sweet rig.


----------



## walleyered (Apr 3, 2008)

Now all you Hoyt Vectrix owners, Please specify Vectrix, Vectrix XL or Vectrix Plus. Hoyt has three versions. I personnely own a 2008 Vectrix Plus 70# and I will not be parting ways with it anytime soon. It's a great bow.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

08 Katera and I think my bow is sexy!


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

I shoot a 2007 Vectrix couldnt put it down when I put it in my hands when they come out like the new bows but cant justify spending the money on it when I still am shooting over 300fps.


----------



## SilentKnight (Mar 1, 2009)

My recently acquired Hoyt Cybertec "stars and stripes". I believe it was limited production run in 2002? It has the command cams. 

-


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

06 Ultratec
05 Vtec


----------



## buckfevered (Aug 19, 2006)

*had several*

Started with a Pro something many years ago. Then...
Razortec
Trykon
Vetrix
AM32

The Trykon is the only one that is gone. Loved em all. Setting up the AM32 now. Hard to move on from the Vetrix as it is the sweetest although that Razortec was great too. Got new strings for. Gotta find time to put them on soon.


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

I got a 5 hoyts. my hunting bow is a lazer tec. back up is magnatec.
matt


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

If all goes as planned, a katera by this saturday if it's still at the shop. SMooooooTh draw and quick!! It felt lighter than the pse I have and that was a bonus but when I looked up the weights they are the same!! So i guess feels lighter cause it's better balanced. Gently rolls forward in the my hand when shot even without a stabilizer. I luuuuvv it.


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

Hoyt X-Tec ....can't part with it, even though I've tried other newer models :darkbeer:


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

am 32


----------



## bm archery (Aug 3, 2007)

*vectrics xl love it :thumbs_up*


----------



## Userx100 (Dec 25, 2008)

JPN said:


> am 32



I love the bow..What sight is that? AWESOME!


----------



## pt&bw (Sep 18, 2008)

1998 Power Tec (command cams) which I've never had any intention of retiring
1999 Power tec redline which I'm outfitting similar to the other for use as a backup.


----------



## cubdriver (Feb 28, 2003)

*bow*

I have an ultratec and am very happy. No problems; very tough and shoots right on when I do my part. Not even considering anything else.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Check the sig.
I shoot a Vantage x8, and I love it.
Smoothest bow ive ever shot, and holds very well.


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

80# Protec for big critters

70# Protec for light weight deer & such

60# Vulcan cause I can.


----------



## john5 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Katera*

I have owned bows from six other companies before I bought and tried my first Hoyt, I don't see myself ever wanting to try any other company again :thumbs_up


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Alphamax 35 Lefty 57 lbs 29" 383 grains 277 fps. easy on the draw great on the shot. Its a tought call between my top three UltraTec a favorite or the X tec the new Amax is getting some regonition from me. It will earn its stripes soon enough.


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

Katera was my first Hoyt. Currently shootn the AM 32.


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

*hoyt rules*

i have a 07vectrix and i have a 08katera, can't even think of getting any other brand


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

Userx100 said:


> I love the bow..What sight is that? AWESOME!


Its a Fuse Buckhorn. I love it, the pins are really bright.


----------



## Aimnfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I own an 2008 Seven37 and a 2004 Ultramag. I bought the Ultramag after graduating from college and getting back into bowhunting. I shot the first arrow through it and couldn't believe how nice it felt compared to my old Golden Eagle. In 2006 I made the mistake of buying a Switchback because the price was right. Bow was smooth but the feel was never right. I bought the Seven37 in December and haven't been happier!! I love the longer ATA and smooth cycle. I basically gave away the Switchback to get rid of it and didn't feel bad doing it! It will be a while before I consider buying another bow. 
I love the way Hoyt's feel...it just feels right for me. I won't make the same misstake twice.


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice bows!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

-ProElite
-Vectrix XL
-Xtec
-ProElite (girlfriend)
-Sapphire (girlfriend)
We alone should but stock in Hoyt. Each of us are looking at another bow.


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Hoyt*

Katera XL, probably the best one I've owned yet. Smooth, holds well and smoking fast.


----------



## peep sight (Jul 13, 2007)

just bought the ALPHAMAX 32!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITs AWESOME!


----------



## Pile em High (Jan 17, 2006)

...


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


I have a Hoyt Vectrix and it is simply the best bow that I have ever shot.... I am afraid to shoot the AlphaMax... would want to buy one!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I did it!!!! I broke down and bought the Katera. Don't seem as quiet as my PSE but it sure feels better in hand. I was somewhat nervous about the 6" BH but after a little tuning and sighting in I got shafts touching at 30yards. I love it!!!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I guess you can count me in.I own several brands.My Hoyts are a ProVantage and a Dorado.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I am fitting a AM32 BC told them a ripcord rest and surprise me with a sight.I like the new G-5 sight w/ floating pin but we will see what he does.Doinker stab and fuse quiver.Shot a Katera last year friends bow.Still LOVE the X though


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

AM 32 Absolutely love it


----------



## BigKelly (Mar 16, 2009)

AM 32 Ilove my Hoyt!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

My latest A/T aquisition.

2005 Protec, XT2000 limbs, and Spiral cams


----------



## bigdonracing (Mar 2, 2008)

Vectrix xl.why is there another bow.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bigdonracing said:


> Vectrix xl.why is there another bow.....


Celebrate _HOYT_ diversity!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

AM32 and love it


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*2007 Vectrix*

My 2007 Vectrix is the first Hoyt I have owned, and hands down the smoothest and most accurate bow I have owned and shot. I love it, I wish I could afford to keep up with the Hoyt technology every year, but I see myself hanging onto my Vectrix for years to come.


----------



## hoosierboy (Dec 10, 2008)

Hoyt AM 32 left hand. Shot right handed 28 years. Left eye dominant and got tired of fighting vision and smaller glasses w/ bifocal lens. Hoyt AM 32 made transition SOOOOO easy. Shooting better groups than ever. Love it!!!!!


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

have a Katera and an Alphamax 32

Love em!!!!!! Really dig my Alphamax. Been shooting it in league the last two months.


----------



## JCHoytshooter (Sep 8, 2005)

First Hoyt was an Alphatec 
Selling a Supertec
Buying an Alphamax.

Love the way they all felt and shot. Great bows.


----------



## gman316 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just acquired a Hoyt 2005 Ultraelite w spiral cams. Great shooting bow.
I shot several bows before purchase and spoke with several shooters. I 
received nothing but praise for workmanship, warranty, customer service.


----------



## Super Hawk (Nov 28, 2008)

Hoyt Super Hawk...I love this bow!!!


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt runs through my blood!

I started out with a hoyt Raptor split limb, then upgraded to a hoyt Magnatech Redline solo cam, now I am waiting for the new Alphamax Bone collector to arrive!!! I will never stray from a great thing!

In 1983 I did have a junk (PSE) for a few months. The only non-hoyt in my archives.:mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Down from 3 bows to 2 ... for about a week.

The Trykon XL is in the shop for new Winners Choice strings.


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hoyt Protec. Perfect.:star:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

chase10 said:


> Hoyt Protec. Perfect.:star:



I got one of them too.


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

Seven37 is still the one I will keep flying for now, so to speak. Smooth as can be and still slings a 420 grain Beman at 285 ft/s. Hard to beat that and all of the forgiveness to boot.


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


04 Cybertec
08 Ultra Elite
09 Alpha 32
Love em more than the wife, then again love my dogs more than the wife!


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Got a few, I'm a believer !!!!! See sig below.*


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

Raptor split limb
Magnatech redline solocam
Alphamax 32 "bone collector edition"


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

08 Hoyt Avenger:ninja:


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

Shot a magna tec in 03 at Redding,
power tec bought in 06,
and Katera on order should be in in a week and a half.

Love my Hoyts


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

See signature!!


----------



## amstaff (Mar 24, 2009)

*shooting hoyt*

My husband got me my first bow at xmas......he got me a 05 Vipertec that was brand new....we just got it all set up and tuned for me and it is so awesome....it is faster than I would ever believe and quiet....I am shooting at only 45 pounds at a 25 draw with victory vforce 500s and I am still faster than he is............my next bow will be another Hoyt........it made me a believer


----------



## RGriz767 (Mar 31, 2009)

i had a hoyt ultrasport...and it shot like a dream...i liked it alot but i felt like upgrading...now i have a katera xl...and it shoots like a deer's nightmare.


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt should merchandise bows the same way martin does, with hot chicks!


----------



## Scout 24 (Dec 14, 2008)

I've owned 6 Hoyts over the last 12-14 years and honestly never felt the slightest desire to change but I must admit those Elite guys REALLY love those bows so they must be pretty special.


----------



## gamecooker (Feb 23, 2009)

Just picked up my first  bow yesterday, a Trykon Sport and I am lovin it


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

bought my first hoyt about a month ago. i shot a few other bows from mathews, pse, and martin but none of them felt as nice to shoot as the alphamax 32. i love that bow. i've also been eyeing the vantage elite.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

gamecooker said:


> Just picked up my first  bow yesterday, a Trykon Sport and I am lovin it



Nice bow!

I've got a Trykon XL.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Just saw this thread again.....

I am currentlly shooting the Alphamax 35, and loving every minute of it:teeth:


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Just got a new to me( Thanks again Axle) Katera XL and love it.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

2008 Hoyt Dorado.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hoyt Vectrix...:rock::dancing::banana::hello2::jam::77: need I say more?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

goodnottygy said:


> Hoyt Vectrix...:rock::dancing::banana::hello2::jam::77: need I say more?


A Trykon with a built in string stopper.


----------



## Bowtech0118 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hoyt Alphamax Strikes*

Ive got a alphamax 32 blackout camo. its the baddest bow ever. i was shooting at my local club and i had 4 mathews shoots behind me on are 3d range. the were all shootn the reezen and the monster. and they couldnt believe how quit it was and how smooth the draw was. Two of the guys are trying to sell there reezens. for a AM 32.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Just got a new Katera!


----------



## Mcbryant09 (Mar 23, 2009)

*hey*

ive been shooting a 07 hoyt vectrix xl that i bought brand new about a month ago and i love this thing its quiet and very accurate i hit a wal-mart gas card 2 times today from 54 yards and the good part is i won money while doing it!


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

09 Hoyt PowerHawk
09 Sword Centurian sight
09 LimbDriver - Realtree rest
LimbSaver String Decelerator
Fuse Sidekick Stabilizer
Octane 2pc quiver
Victory V3=400 45/60 arrows

LOVE IT


----------



## D. Lane (Oct 14, 2007)

*Three Hoyts: two are Ultratecs, one is a Vulcan.*

I shoot an Ultratec for Hunting. I have a pretty one set up for 3D and indoor. The Vulcan is a back-up hunting bow. It just isn't as comfortable as the Ultratecs. Two of my kids shoot Hoyts as well.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

no pics????


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

I own an Alphamax 32..because it felt good and is awesome...I am not partial to Hoyt though...It just happens to be the best bow out there for me.


----------



## lattasoftball (Dec 23, 2008)

vectrix and love it.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I already posted in this thread somewhere, but what the heck, I will post up again.

Currentlly have an Alphamax 35, and loving everything about it!!!

Had a vectrix, ultra 38, ultra elite, pro elite, pro tec, ultra tec. Loved them all, but I think the AM35 is better than everything I have had up to this piont.


----------



## Bowrook (Sep 30, 2006)

Bought my first hoyt this year and love it.


----------



## Gottabhoyt (Jan 6, 2009)

RazorTec - loved it
AM 32- love it


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

ive got an ultratec and love it. Its my second one, the first one i had the limbs splintered .


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

A very happy Vectrix shooter here....However, I am trying my hardest not to upgrade to a AlphaMax 35 Bonecollector edition. Shot one the other day and it is very tempting.....


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

UltraTec and GameMaster II Snuffers
Many dead deer


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

i love my AM 32 and my reflex ridgeline is also a good bow


----------



## redneckinese (Oct 9, 2007)

*Vectrix*

I have a Vectrix and love it. Have shot 2 Robin hoods from 20 Yds so far with it. Super Quiet. Love it.


----------



## jjprostaff (Nov 2, 2007)

*Bone collector*

Just purchased a new hoyt alphamax 32 bone collector !!!!sweet bow !!!also own a havoctec screamin demon !!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

08 proelite..... extremely happy with that bow in hand


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

2002 Magnatech new to me looking forward to the season and may even get some preseason in with a nuisance permit. 
Looking for some Versa cam mods anyone have any...looking to shortren the DL a little and increase the valley a bit.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

ohiobucks said:


> '06 Trykon here. Holding off on shooting the Alphamax......:wink:


Well, I made the mistake of shooting the Alphamax 32 a few months back, and now I own one.


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

stratus
tenacity
vortec
vectrix

All still in use. love every one of them, 

I feel like i'm cheating on the rest of them when i shoot the vectrix.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*hoyt kat*

Just bought a Kat about three weeks ago here on AT. First Hoyt product I have owned. I shot the AMax after our local shop got one in but couldn't pull the trigger on the $$$. Very happy to have the '08 Kat with new WC string/cable for $400. Dumped a 101st to get this bow rigged for 3D and I won't miss the 101st. Great bow and I can't agree with people crying about how heavy Hoyt bows are. I will be buying more bows from Hoyt in the future. Plan on going to the headquarters on the way through Salt Lake this summer.


----------



## Scoutman (May 7, 2007)

Vectrix XL, do they make another bow? We've already caught them,took the arch out of archery, every season is a dream season with a hoyt!


----------



## bgraham (Dec 21, 2008)

AM32, got my first archery turkey with it in April, so far i'm in love


----------



## messary7 (Mar 8, 2009)

My first "real" bow was bought from a fellow AT'er not long ago...an 08 Katera XL. Although I'm very new to archery, I have ZERO complaints about my Hoyt.


----------



## austin-josey (Aug 12, 2008)

Hoyt Katera....awesome....anyone worried about a 6" brace height, forget it. The Katera is a tack driver.


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

I like my 05 VTEC just fine. All the bow I should ever want.

HR


----------



## Sharil (May 20, 2009)

nice =)


----------



## Sharil (May 20, 2009)

lovely!!


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

From the ProVantage Hunter to the Havo-tec, Pro-tec, Vectrix, Vectrix XL, and Katera. They just keep rolling out these great bows and I keep buying them. I have briefly owned a Reflex Growler and a Mathews Outback - but sold them to keep peace in the family.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Been shooting Hoyts again for about six weeks now. I have two AM 32s, one w/60# limbs and one w/ 70# limbs. Haven't shot Hoyt since about 1989. Been shooting Mathews for the last 10 years or so along with PSE since the X-Forces came out. I like the Alpha Max bows so far. Fast and fairly vibration free. They are louder than either the Mathews or PSEs I've had the last few years. Also, the valley is extremely short, (don't like), but the back wall is solid and I do like that. I shoot the # 2 cam and it seems to be more aggressive than the # 3 cam IMO. I think the AMs are quality made bows and the lighter mass wt. of these new bows will appeal to a new crowd that Hoyt hasn't reached so far. I should also mention that I was pleasantly surprised with the Fuse strings and cables on the new bows. Mine have been solid to this point and I've shot both bows a lot in the six weeks I've had them. I took a big eastern gobbler with the 60# AM and look forward to hunting whitetails this fall with the 70# AM. But, don't be surprised if you see me in a picture this coming season with a Mathews S2 lying next to a big buck. I love the draw cycle and feel of a single cam by Mathews. Time will tell if I can go a season without switching back.


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

*Hoyt vectrix*

finally at peace with myself and the world.:darkbeer:


----------



## lojacker (Feb 27, 2008)

Alphamax 35 i love it light,quiet, shoots great just cant wait till i can shoot it again (rotator cuff surgery)


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

43# @ 28.5 Gamemaster II. Flat out love it


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

I had been shooting Bowtech's for a awhile. Kinda get name brand loyal. Finally quit fighting the urge and got an AM32. Best $$$$ I have ever spent. No buyers remorse here. It is super quite, smooth, light, fast, and I flat out love shooting it. Hoyt-4-Life from here on out!! :darkbeer:


----------



## trophy hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

got a trykon... really like it..


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

AM 35 in camo and black riser. Just 4 days old.


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

signature says it all!!!!


----------



## Scientist (Mar 7, 2005)

I shoot a 2005 Hoyt Protec w/ XT2000 limbs. It is a great bow, and I don't plan on purchasing anything else soon.... but I can't say that it is the BEST out there. There are a lot of wonderful bows out there. I shot a Mathews Reezen and Hoyt Alphamax a couple of weeks ago and liked them both. Competition is good for the industry. The technology explosion over the last several years boggles my mind. These modern compounds are all so darn fun to shoot.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

My sig says it all. Its great to have a Hoyt back in the stable.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I've owned a CyberTec and ViperTec... even kilt' me an elk with My Viper... got away from them for the last few years ...dunno why they make a great product picked up a sweet 05 Protec with spirals and just bought a new 07' Avenger .. For the price I just don't see how the avenger is not a more popular bow about 99% of the features of the 800.00 bows for 1/2 that .... and 10 fps slower ... It's going in as a back-up but may find it's place higher depending on it's behavier ... I know it will be "hoyt tuff" regardless .... and for 300.00 $$ what do I care it's gotto to be the same as my viper .... and I get a new hat !!

I've seen people shoot 3D's lately with 10 year old cobs and shoot just fine infact.. very good.. I've finally realized I've been pretty duped by the hype the last few years the guy i shot with that won the BH class in Redding had a real old bow and shot lights out to 1st place ! He shot great !! But it was a HOYT !!


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

AM35 Blacked out This is one bad--- bow, man this thing can shoot darts!


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*New bow*

Shot a Bow tec, alien and a AM-32 on Friday and ordered a full camo AM -32. 

I Liked them all but chose the Hoyt due to feel, performance and reputation. Due in to the shop in two weeks...Can't wait... Now the wife wants one !!!! Life is good.


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

2008 Vectrix XL
2009 UltraElite
Soon to be...2009 Alpha MAx 35


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I've really never cared for Hoyt until this year. I was having problems finding a bow that I liked everything about it. I read a lot of good things about the AM series so I bought a 32. I really like it a lot! I actually picked up a 35 yesterday that was just too good of a deal to pass up.  I also have an Elite GT500. They are 3 awesome bows. I was thinking about getting a 737 myself. I have never shot one though so I am hesitant. I was kinda hoping I could shoot it with fingers cause of the long ata.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Aug 22, 2006)

am 35 its the bomb :teeth:


----------



## chinogoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Hoyt Avenger my first bow looking at the AM32:ninja:


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

had a trykon for three years. It was the first hoyt I'd ever owned. I was instantly hooked. I just bought a AM 32 and love it. Need to tune it and tweek it a bit but it is awesome.


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

currently am 32. this is my 7th hoyt. I love hoyt because they are plenty fast for me but most of all they are quiet bows that are very reliable and if you do have a problem (your fault or theirs) customer service is outstanding!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## core-lok1 (Jul 20, 2007)

06 Ultratec. It ain't a speed demon, but I am pretty sure you could run over it with a Bradley Armored Personel carrier and the Bradley would throw a track and start leaking oil but the bow would be fine. I also use it to anchor my boat on windy days.


----------



## jtrop (Jun 15, 2005)

Second year with my Vectrix Plus... Cant put it down, however finding it really hard not to buy a AM32, might just wait to see what they make in 2010 (hope it has Z3 cams!!!)


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

New to the sport and drew on this and Diamond top of the line. Signature says the rest.


----------



## firegoon (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a Tyrkon and love it. Shoots great. Places Muzzy tipped arrows perfectly out to 60 yards.


----------



## rockadj27 (Feb 8, 2009)

New to sport. I bought an 08 Hoyt Avenger Love it!!


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Never owned anything else - to date, three Hoyts: Magnatec, Vortec, and Vectrix XL. 

Here are the three's representative trophies:

Magnatec..... 










Vortec....










Vectrix XL....


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

First Hoyt, AM 32, awesome!!


----------



## cgreen0980 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a beginner hunter and shoot a Hoyt Xtec. I love it so far, but it's my first bow.


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

Here it is. 1st time posting a picture, see if it works.


----------



## thwack67 (May 13, 2009)

I have a Hoyt Katera, took 4 deer with it last season. LOVE IT. Shooting 64 lbs, 26 inch draw, 324 grain arrow 300 fps. This bow shoots better than I do!!!


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

ive got the vulcan-great bow:star:


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hoyt*

It's hard to find a better bow than a Hoyt but I will keep looking anyway!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

I've owned three, MT Sport, Vtec (still have) and Katera. Honestly, the Vtec feels best in my hands, but I am going to dial in the Katera when I get home from Iraq. I have to get new cams for it because it was a gift from a buddy (see sig). I love the hoyts. I never thought I'd be so prone to only one brand.


----------



## six_gunz (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought a Trykon XL a couple years back. My first Hoyt and I love it. I shot and own lots of other bows before.....mainly Mathews.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*...I got my AMAX32 a couple of months ago....*:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter05 (Jul 27, 2008)

Vectrix, love it


----------



## SweetShot7 (Feb 17, 2008)

cowboy3 said:


> Hoyt Utra Sport looks like the refelx higlander with hoyt cam and a half system.This bow is very sturdy and lite maybe to lite I anded wieght to it.I feel I could keep up to any spot shooter with it but a little slow for 3-d. but this is agreat hunting bow which is what I wanted somthing that would not break it has fit the bill for me.:set1_applaud:



Ultra Sport is my first bow and I love it, feel the same way. Shoot with anyone!!


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I've got a Hoyt Ultramag i've been shooting a few years now and really like that bow. Had a Hoyt Magnatec before that one and it was a good one.Before it,I had a Hoyt Superslam FastFlite that I really liked and shot it for many years.I guess in a few years i'll upgrade to a newer model of Hoyt bows.They've served me very well over the years.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I ain't been bow shopping for a few years now.Whats one of them Alphamax bows selling for? Go ahead and tell me,i'm ready for sticker shock.....LOL


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got my first hoyt today either going to be a awesome fishing rig or my better half's bow. Have any of you heard of an enticer?? It's an oldie, but is it a goody. Shoot me a pm If you ever had or still owned one. Thanks


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

62backwoodsboy said:


> I ain't been bow shopping for a few years now.Whats one of them Alphamax bows selling for? Go ahead and tell me,i'm ready for sticker shock.....LOL


$800-$850 :mg:


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

YIKES !! I suddenly realized how much I still like my old bow and think i'll keep shooting it.


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

katera! Fast and Easy to shoot! Luv It!!


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

I did it,,,, after two shots through a just out of the box TurboHawk I'll pick it up wednesday.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Katera XL, 26.5"/75 lbs., launching my 395 grain Full Metal Jackets at 272. This my third Hoyt, after a Katera XT and an AM 35, and it is the best of the bunch.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I own...at the moment, 2 Ultra-Tecs and a AM-35


----------



## six_gunz (Jul 30, 2008)

62backwoodsboy said:


> I ain't been bow shopping for a few years now.Whats one of them Alphamax bows selling for? Go ahead and tell me,i'm ready for sticker shock.....LOL


Kittery Trading Post in Kittery, Maine has them for $750


----------



## longnoodle (May 26, 2009)

ALPHA-MAX 32 Smoothest Iever Ownedprobably keep her for awhile still tweeking and tuning


----------



## Foofer (Nov 16, 2007)

Hoyt Katera. Accurate, Fast, Durable, and Deadly.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I shoot a hoyt katera and I believe its the best bow I have shot..IMO smooth fast ad acurate


----------



## MuzzyFan81 (Jul 2, 2009)

*06 PowerTec*

A little older and not the fastest bow in the world but I have absolute confidence in it. It is smooth, fast enough for me, and built like a tank. I dropped my last bow from an unnamed company off a stand and the cable guard popped right off. I would feel comfortable dropping my hoyt from a plane.


----------



## Twack (Jul 21, 2009)

First hoyt ever was a mt sport with a wiscker biskct and an hha virtical pins sight. No idea how fast, quiet or smooth it was. At the time I was just worrying about hitting the target. I later graduated to a vipertec. LOVED that bow. So tuned, so quiet...soo nice. Saturday Im ordering an AM 32, her name will be Doris and I know I will love her very much. I'm still having a hard time deciding what to dress her in though.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

i had an ultrasport for a few years, killed 5 deer with it, even got a pass through at 38 yards, shooting only 55 pounds. Now i own a vectrix, 65lbs, 30 inch draw and absolutely love it. looking into getting the new alphamax.


----------



## comanche5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Shoot 07 Vectrix, 04 Razortec back-up, love my Hoyt!!!:smile:


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

*Hoyt*

just purchased a new am 32 my wife is jelous she thinks i spend more time with it than i do with her!!!!


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

07 Vectrix for me. Still not completely comfortable with it yet. Call me stupid but I was actually more accurate with my Bear Instinct I sold to get the Vectrix. I'll keep shooting it though. I love the draw cycle of those vector cams!!


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

2 Alphamaxes. A 35 and a 32. Love 'em both.


----------



## Hunter1280 (Aug 16, 2007)

1998 Magnatec
2003 Magnatec

Just ordered my Alpha Max last wed. Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## hoytmuzzyscott (Jul 17, 2009)

*2 Hoyts!!!*

A Hoyt Trykon for hunting and a Hoyt/Easton Gamegetter 2 for fishin'...


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Check out the signature I love my Kat and my Pro Hoyt is where its at in my book


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a trykon. Good bow,maybe I'll upgrade next year.


----------



## jumper_89 (Jul 29, 2009)

I shoot a Vectrix. It is the best bow I have ever shot. The AM is pretty nice, but i kind of like the extra weight of the Vectrix. :smile:


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

i shoot a lazertec. should upgrade but i love it 2 much


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

2004 Hoyt Xtec, first bow I bought and it has been an excellent bow. Killed my first deer with it and I am planning on killing some more with it.


----------



## fordhuntr (Jun 18, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt Vectrix Plus, 27 1/2", love it.


----------



## HunterSmith (Feb 24, 2005)

Love it,


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

got a hoyt reflex growler. and i love it! does the job for me...


----------



## pt&bw (Sep 18, 2008)

*!998 Hoyt Power Tec*

Carbonite w/ command cams. I will use it until it wears out and then buy another Hoyt.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

As listed below, Razortec, XT2000 limbs, Cam 1/2.
Quicktune dropaway rest.
A recent aquisition for me.
One of my buddies picked it up for a song a while ago, it hadn't been used much before he had it.
He has now decided to stick just with his Bowtech Tomkat and wanted to move the Hoyt on.
I tried it, and just had to have it!!


Kev


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

My Vectrix XL was belching out 3" groups at 40 yards yesterday.:jam: By far the best I've ever shot a bow. Gotta love Hoyt. Did you check out the Head to Head Bow Test on Bowsite? Might have to try that Alphamax some day.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Just added another Hoyt to my lineup. Went with a Katara. What a fine shooting bow! As always, rock solid design my Hoyt.


----------



## wvangler (Jul 25, 2007)

Been shooting an UltraTec for a few years great bow! Looking to maybe upgrade next year!


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Ultra Elite and Ultra 38.....love them both.


----------



## HHFL (Aug 9, 2009)

Vectrix xl best bow I have owned yet.


----------



## JJMudo (Jul 14, 2009)

Had a Hoyt LaserTec but I just sold it and I got a Katera. I love Hoyt Bows, trust me, if I didn't I wouldn't of named my son Hoyt.


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

Currenty own an '08 Avenger and love it, trading it for a super hawk in two weeks. Getting it with a black riser and camo limbs. It looks SICK!!!


----------



## Joeski (Aug 15, 2009)

I just bought a SuperHawk. Towards the bottom of the line for Hoyt but to me it felt better than some top of the line bows from other brands.


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

Alphamax 32 for me first hoyt ,Love it


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

2 katera xl 's and a vulcan ------ tackdrivers no other word to use


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

Currently have 3 Hoyts. A 70# RazorTec, a 60# RazorTec and a 70# VTec. I had a ViperTec and a Trykon too at one point. IMO, I've never shot a better bow than the RazorTec.


----------



## kenf (Nov 20, 2007)

I have shot a couple through the years...just cannot seem to see any reason to get rid of them either:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I went from a Jennings model T to a Hoyt about 25 or 30yrs ago and been shooting Hoyts every since. Never even pulled back another brand all those yrs...just had no reason to. Got an old heavy Defiant Supreme, and speed bow Viper and the one I'm shooting now a VorTec. I've shot it longer than any bow I've had, but just don't see any reason to move up. It draws smooth as a whistle and no hand shock, does it's part. But I would probably change my mind if I shot one of the new ones.


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

*lazertec*

i got a hoyt lazertec and i absolutely love it. shoots extremely smooth


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hoyt nation*

I just bought an AM 32 and just started getting it ready for hunting season. I shot a few bows and the only one that felt as good for me was the Bowtech Admiral. I really liked that bow, but when it comes down to dependability and great customer service to back it up I choose the Hoyt. I also went back to a peep sight which I have to get used to all over again. All in all I'm quite happy with my AM32.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

My signature says it all!!!


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Just bought my first Hoyt a few weeks ago. '09 Katera XL, black riser/camo limbs. Still pimping it out, but so far I love it. May be my first Hoyt, but probably won't be the last.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have an alphamax32 and I LOVE IT!


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*me too!!*



sweetpeajessw said:


> Ultra Elite and Ultra 38.....love them both.


Me too!


----------



## thwack67 (May 13, 2009)

Katera fastest most accurate bow I've owned.


----------



## Valsmere (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi All,
You can say that I am a brand new inductee to the Hoyt Nation. I just got my Turbohawk today. After a long absence from archery, many shots on many different bows the last few weeks, the Turbohawk was the one that I felt was the best for me. I optioned it out at the local pro shop with the following: NAP Freedom drop away rest, Extreme stablizer, Apex Bone Collector Site. Got it in the camo, the black would have to be ordered and I couldn't wait I wanted it today. I admit after a 20 year absence it felt great to shoot arrows again. I am also using a rackmaster release. The whole kit just feels good for me, and I am in love with it all. I can't wait to get out shooting again. Thank you all for the advice you gave in other threads.

Valsmere


----------



## potter88 (Jan 7, 2009)

My new Hoyt is in my signature. I have been shooting a Fred Bear and I started looking at the turbohawk at the local shop and liked what I was seeing. Well I went in to take some arrows in for wraps and they had one set up to shoot so I said sure why not and then the next thing I knew I was ordering mine. I love my new Hoyt and cant set it down.


----------



## WT TL Assassin (Aug 21, 2009)

*New to AT but not Hoyt*

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself to my fellow Hoyt brotheren. Just sold my Reflex Excursion, which was decked out with Trophy Ridge accessories. Went to Rogers Sporting Goods in Liberty, MO and shot the following; Iceman, Reezen 7.0, Drenalin, Monster, AM 32, AM 35, and the Katera. After shooting the Katera 20 plus times, I decided it was the one for me because I didn't want to put it down haha. They might have to sell that one as a used bow now lol! I have one on the way, and will be pimping it out with a Fuse Satori 2 piece 6 arrow quiver, Fuse Axium 6" stabilizer, Black Gold Flash Point Black Micro Dot 5 Pin, and a QAD Ultra Pro rest. Everything is in transit right now and I can hardly wait! Deer season here starts on the 15th of Sept. so I will be sleeping with this new setup in order to be comfortable with it by the 15th. Oh and I forgot to mention that my Reflex was 4 years old and had been shot at least 5000 times, hunted with in every condition imagineable, and still looked and performed showroom like. After shooting all the different bows, I can confidently say that Hoyt still makes the meanest and toughest bows on the market!!!


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

I shoot a '07 Hoyt Vectrix that I bought from a fellow AT member early last year. I can't see replacing that bow any time soon.


----------



## BWHNTR4LF (Jan 16, 2006)

Got an '06 Trykon XL. Waiting for the 2010's to come out so my Trykon does not have to hang out alone. :wink:


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

Turbohawk baby!


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

*vulcan*


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Alpha Max 35...........Don't think there is a better shooting bow! Just bought it this year, have never owned a hoyt before. Wow, can't say enough good things about it, they only let you type so much in a post.....lol.:darkbeer::rock:


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

Katera XL, and a older Ultra Tech. Wish they would go back to two split yolks, but other than that, they rock.


----------



## destroyer74 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a brand knew katera xl earlier this year and i think it might be the best bow i have owned yet. I orginaly bought it just to be a 3d rig but after playing with it for a while i decided it deserves to go into the woods with me. Without a doubt it shoots better than the last couple mathews that ive owned and i think it will prove itself quite well in the woods.


----------



## whiskeyJack (Apr 25, 2007)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


04 Cybertec
08 Ultra elite
09 AM 32 blackout
Luv em all!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Hoyt Katera last year
Hoyt vantage 8 - indoor
Doesn't preclude me from shooting other bows though.


----------



## porkchopsandwic (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been shooting a Vtec for a few years. Easy to tune and great to shot!


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoyt Selena...chick bow..they discontinued them I think....sorry Hoyt owners I'm in love with the DXT by Mathews...next bow for sure...;-)


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

*enough with the damn hoyt talk*

All I hear is hoyt this and hoyt that well I am tired of it....


But I am on a team and that team is TEAM HOYT!!

I got you guys...

I love hoyt

AM32
It is smooth as butter or lava or river current, or anything else that is smooth.

I love it so much. Everytime I shoot I am happy I went with the hoyt.....

My buddies are jealous -- and my wife is mad because I have new girl -- Oh Man Oh Man I am getting excited about shooting tonite!~

I love hoyt so happy I made a song (envison me doing a jig)

Hoyt Hoyt
I love you so much
Hoyt Hoyt 
You are silky smooth
Hoyt Hoyt 
I just love to feel your touch
HOYT HOYT
When I shoot I get into the groove!!

It has been a long day at work.......


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm shooting an AM35 right now, love it.

Have had great luck with all of my other Hoyts, as well... AM32, Katera, Vulcan, Trykon, ViperTec, X-Tec, Deviator...


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

just got a Lefty AM32 today, pretty sweet!

:darkbeer:


----------



## quickz (Oct 18, 2006)

Sold mt Hoyt Magnatec of 6 years and went out and bought the new TURBOWHAWK. I am in love with this bow--come on Oct 1st.......I am dreaming of big dead deer for some reason??????????????????


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

ksbowgal said:


> Hoyt Selena...chick bow..they discontinued them I think....sorry Hoyt owners I'm in love with the DXT by Mathews...next bow for sure...;-)


No reason to apologize. I never do for passing up Mathews bows every year. :wink:

AlphaMax 32. 

UltraTec '06. 

Love them both.


----------



## BLUE72CAMARO (Feb 12, 2009)

Sold my magnatec that I had for 7 years and bought my AM32 blackout this spring. Pictures of it are in my profile.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*katera xl*

i am a new convert to hoyt. i shot martin bows for many years and still have a great respect for them. i tried a katera xl and was very impressed. the bow is built like a tank and is as consistantly accurate as they come. looking foward to this season with a hoyt!


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

*38 pro*

2008 38 PRO. Love it. Killed 3 Deer and a turkey, and kills the X's as well!!!


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been a member for a few years but just started shooting a Katera after shooting my trusty old Xtec for a long time.... I couldn't be happier

If I could have Z3 cams on every bow I own from now on I would be happy. In fact... give me an AM35 with Z3 cams on it in Blackout and you would have my perfect bow :darkbeer:


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Hoyt Mt. Sport / hoyt 5pin sight I am now and will always be Hoyt!!! 
still trying to end my 26yr hunt for a Camo Rambo bow from '85-'86 dream bow snice i started Bowhunting still is if anybodys got one and would like to help PM me please....getting Old LOL


----------



## TuskCollector (Aug 22, 2009)

*Hoyt To The Bone*

First time posting on AT. Saw the thread and couldn't resist:

Hoyt Katera - Blackout/Camo Limbs
Hoyt Katera - Camo/Black Limbs
Hoyt Katera - Camo All Over
Hoyt Katera - All Black (comming Soon)
Hoyt Vantage Elite - Black Gloss

Love my Kateras


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

TuskCollector said:


> First time posting on AT. Saw the thread and couldn't resist:
> 
> Hoyt Katera - Blackout/Camo Limbs
> Hoyt Katera - Camo/Black Limbs
> ...


Welcome to AT. Nice Kat collection. :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail_fury2 (Nov 6, 2006)

still runnin a hoyt trykon from senior year in high school (junior in college now), wouldn't dream of sellin my baby


----------



## TuskCollector (Aug 22, 2009)

Epinepherine said:


> Welcome to AT. Nice Kat collection. :thumbs_up


Thanks mate.

I like working on them and accessorizing them. They are like a Harley project. Always something more to do...something to tweak...just to make it better.


----------



## daweasel (Aug 23, 2006)

am32 ast 60 lbs. 27in draw:darkbeer:


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

Hoytt Kateria left hand 70lb 29 in draw. Very good bow.


----------



## T.Wallace (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a "08" PSE and traded it for a "06" Hoyt Trykon 75th Anniversary Addition and I have a "09" A-Max 32.
The feel and accuracy of these bows are outstanding and I am tough on my gear and they hold up to all the abuse.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

TuskCollector said:


> First time posting on AT. Saw the thread and couldn't resist:
> 
> Hoyt Katera - Blackout/Camo Limbs
> Hoyt Katera - Camo/Black Limbs
> ...


You must REALLY love your Kateras! :mg: Welcome to AT!

I just bought a new TurboHawk, 28"/70 and LOVE IT!


----------



## zeestyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Alphamax 35. Specs in signature. It's really nice to draw. Not difficult. Really quiet. too. Especially for 80 pounds.


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

I added an AlphaMax 32 to the collection! :dancing::banana::dancing::banana::dancing:

Man, I love this bow!


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the new turbohawk, and man do I love this thing


----------



## sch123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I shoot a Vectrix. Very comfortable to shoot, but still have a minor tuning problem. The bow will not shoot fixed blade broadheads consistently. Mechanicals shhot like a dream.


----------



## TuskCollector (Aug 22, 2009)

Hawgfan said:


> You must REALLY love your Kateras! :mg: Welcome to AT!
> 
> I just bought a new TurboHawk, 28"/70 and LOVE IT!


Totaly addicted to Kats


----------



## wera44 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had the Alpha Max 32 for a little over a month and love it. My previous bow was a Martin Cheetah. I like the draw on my Martin a little better but other than that the Hoyt is better in avery way.


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

I shoot a 2007 Vectrix best bow I have ever owned going to keep it for a few years for sure. I know some people say that the bow is two heavy but thats what I like. Hoyt till I die.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jan 5, 2006)

*Hoyt*

AlphaMax 32 - 29 in draw
Extreme Archery sights 
Doinker Stabilizer
QAD drop away rest 

ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!! BEST BOW EVER OWNED


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

AM32 black out. This bow is awesome. Hopefully it draws blood Sat. morning!


----------



## kamera (Apr 29, 2009)

Hoyt Katera XL here and love it.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

*Hoyt*

I own a Katera. I made the switch from Matthews to Hoyt. Only downside of the Katera is its weight.


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

Shooting the alphamax 32. Mathews has been caught and passed with this bow.


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

hoythunterMI said:


> Shooting the alphamax 32. Mathews has been caught and passed with this bow.


Man that's a sweet lookin' bow. If I had the extra green to blow on a bow to keep my Vectrix company I would seriously consider that one, as well as a Katera.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

05 UltraTec camo
07 ProElite Black
07 38Pro Riptide


----------



## Smitty8076 (Aug 18, 2004)

How much do the Hawk series bows cost?


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep, See my signature


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks. I used the money from my highschool graduation to buy it.


----------



## FishinMarine09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*read the signiture*

to the top. Yes i love it.


----------



## FishinMarine09 (Sep 9, 2009)

*ok again*

read the sig


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

'07 Vectrix XL
'08 Katera XL

also in the family:

'08 Seven 37
'06 Rintec

Used to have '07 ProElite as well

Hoyt makes the best [email protected] bow period.


----------



## nmaineron (Jan 19, 2003)

Still shootin my 03 Cybertec and lovin it!

Does anyone have a set of "D" cams?


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hunting: Katara/Xtec/Game Master
Target: Ultra Elite

And I will be getting a 2010 hunting rig just gotta wait and see if anything new will be better then the Amax


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Wait till ypu see what Hoyt is coming out with. They will make there announcement Oct. 20. The owner at the bow shop talked to the reps. The fastest bow ever made. 35in. bow with a 5in.brace. also a 31in. Thats all he would tell me but I know he ordered 200.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

seanhunter said:


> Wait till ypu see what Hoyt is coming out with. They will make there announcement Oct. 20. The owner at the bow shop talked to the reps. The fastest bow ever made. 35in. bow with a 5in.brace. also a 31in. Thats all he would tell me but I know he ordered 200.


I dont believe it. Who would want a bow with a 5" brace height? I don't care how fast it is, I know I wouldnt want it.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Tribute2007 said:


> I dont believe it. Who would want a bow with a 5" brace height? I don't care how fast it is, I know I wouldnt want it.


I am hunting with a 2000 model Viper. It has a 5 3/8 brace. It's not that bad


----------



## 45xdacp (Sep 25, 2009)

Alpha Max 32 now , guess it's time to sell my Parker ultralite 35


----------



## MisterRok (Oct 9, 2009)

Trykon XL. Shoots great for me, though the new Alphamax has caught my eye, but the wife would never understand...


----------



## kgriff87 (Sep 25, 2009)

magnatech....old school, but it hits where i aim and it makes stuff dead. love it


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

ultratec love it!!


----------



## houseofpain44 (Feb 2, 2008)

just traded up my 09 Captain for my FIRST hoyt AM32 w/ black riser and camo limbs. Sweetest bow made right now


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Vectrix XL, love it. But it's funny reading these how many happy Vectrix owners there is but you can't give one away! I was thinking of selling mine after the season and getting the new Alphabus next year but they just don't seem to sell. Oh well, bought in '07 and I've taken 11 deer so far, I can keep it a little longer.:wink:


----------



## MisterRok (Oct 9, 2009)

Broke the string on my 75th Trykon XL. Had it replaced along with the biscuit for NAP prongs. Ooooooh... The bow has never been faster or quieter! Noticeably faster. It quenched my urges for a new alphamax. Just f'n awesome now, like having a new bow.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

houseofpain44 said:


> just traded up my 09 Captain for my FIRST hoyt AM32 w/ black riser and camo limbs. Sweetest bow made right now


Update that avatar, bud!

Welcome to Hoyt Nation. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jacob05 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hoyt CyberTec for 6 years. For the last two seasons a Hoyt Katera

She's set up at 64# and throwing my arrow 291 fps with 70.7 kinetic energy! I think I love this bow more than my wife :wink:


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got a Reflex Buckskin made by Hoyt and the 75th ann. Hoyt Trykon


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have my first Hoyt on it's way I bought a Hoyt Katera XL.


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*well currently*

am hunting with my hoyt trykon and love it. it shoots like a dream. and i also have two 82nd airbornes which i cant wait to lay the smack down on some deer or 3d targets but they need new strings i wore them out during 3d so saving up for some bucknasys for both.


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hoyt 4-life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Hoyt CyberTec, MagnaTec, and an old Impulse...Love my CyberTec!


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

vectrix


----------



## PondCreekArcher (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got an AlphaMax 32, it's one of the best bows I've ever shot !
Go Team* HOYT*


----------



## pt&bw (Sep 18, 2008)

*1998 PowerTec*

Always been happy with it. Probably wont upgrade until it becomes unservicable.


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hoyt1010 said:


> I've got a Reflex Buckskin made by Hoyt and the 75th ann. Hoyt Trykon


but my favorite Hoyt would have to my 2 yr old little boy


----------



## CypherMN (Oct 26, 2009)

I just bought my first Hoyt a Powerhawk. It is so much smoother than my old PSE and far more accurate.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Went retro this year. Had a '04 Xtec I bought new, loved it, sold it to a landowner I hunt on. Had the chance to get it back, so I bought this past spring. I still love it.


----------



## MO_29 (Aug 11, 2008)

Trykon and loving every minute of it!


----------



## knighthawk_72 (May 24, 2009)

2005 Hoyt Vtec need to say no more


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Am32*

Just got my Alphamax 32 in today, beautiful bow! Set it up with Sword sight, QAD rest and Doinker stab. Took less than 10 shots to tune in and start hittin' where I wanted. This is my first ever Hoyt. I've shot Bowtech and Elite for the last 10 years, tired of the drama! Hoyt shooters seem to stick with Hoyt, so there must be something good going on! Love mine already!:teeth:


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Just bought a Turbohawk !!! Sweet little bow !!!


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

I love my hoyt. Got me a great doe this year.
matt


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

i love both my hoyts
my vectix has gotten me 2 nice does
my alphamax 35 has gotten me trophies


----------



## Hoytkat08 (Jun 24, 2008)

hey guys i have a am32 29inch 70lbs with a whole lotta goodies. i have a question... i noticed the decals on the limbs smeered and i wiped them off with a rag now i read somewhere that this was a problem in the past. i actually dont care for the decals i would just take em off but i dont know what material i should use to rub off alphamax32 so i have a true all camo finish. i also dont wanna tarnish the camo finish on my limbs. has anyone done this and why did the decals start to smeer? ive had the bow since it first came out.


----------



## nogutsnostory (Aug 2, 2005)

03 Ultratec(hunting bow) 05 Ultratec(3-D and backup bow) I would like a new bow but WHY! Both my bows are tack drivers! I don't see a new Hoyt in my future for many more years.


----------



## Hoytfans (Nov 30, 2009)

*Family of Hoyts*

Here is a pic of my Alphamax 32 and my wifes new 2010 Hoyt Vicxen


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

lewie62 said:


> Just got my Alphamax 32 in today, beautiful bow! Set it up with Sword sight, QAD rest and Doinker stab. Took less than 10 shots to tune in and start hittin' where I wanted. This is my first ever Hoyt. *I've shot Bowtech and Elite for the last 10 years, tired of the drama!* *Hoyt shooters seem to stick with Hoyt, so there must be something good going on! Love mine already!!*:teeth:


Welcome, brother!



Hoytkat08 said:


> hey guys i have a am32 29inch 70lbs with a whole lotta goodies. i have a question... i noticed the decals on the limbs smeered and i wiped them off with a rag now i read somewhere that this was a problem in the past. i actually dont care for the decals i would just take em off but i dont know what material i should use to rub off alphamax32 so i have a true all camo finish. i also dont wanna tarnish the camo finish on my limbs. has anyone done this and why did the decals start to smeer? ive had the bow since it first came out.


Some of the decals smeared on some of the eariler AM's. Its covered under warranty though. :thumbs_up Take it to your dealer. Who cares it's "just decals", you paid good jack for that rig, it should look perfect.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoytfans said:


> Here is a pic of my Alphamax 32 and my wifes new 2010 Hoyt Vicxen


I really need to ween my gf off the Diamond Razor Edge and upgrade her to that Vicxen. Nice bows. :wink:


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hoyt Vipertec but I need a new bow!


----------



## dh5454 (Nov 23, 2008)

AM32. Like it alot,also have an UltraMag. Like the the AlphaMax the best. Tagged a doe and an 8 point with the AM32 this season. Shot the doe at 25 yards with G5 Montec set at 60 lbs. Complete pass thru. Got a sore shoulder and set the AM32 down to 50 lbs. and killed the buck at 10 yards with Montec. Another complete pass thru and 6 inches of the arrow in the ground!!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Katera XL
Great bow. I wanted a tank (in a good way) and got it.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

ultraelite safari alphaburner comming


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got my first Hoyt bow today, a Vicxen, and it is sweeeeet!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt*

Recently sold my Vulcan and bought an Alphaburner (my 9th Hoyt up to date). Use a ProElite for target.


----------



## abndady (Aug 30, 2009)

*Hoyt am 32*

I upgraded from a MARTIN PHANTOM to a ALFA MAX 32 . I bought the AM32 from AT CLASSIFIEDS and couldn't be happier. I dont think I will ever need another bow. It is very quiet and absolutely no hand shock. Oh yeah it is FAST.


----------



## Donnie Slinger (Oct 1, 2009)

*Just got*

I just got a Hoyt Alfa Max 35 saturday. Best shooting bow that I have owned. I tried alot of bows before I bought and the Hoyt felt and shot the Best.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a 2006 Ultra Tec and a 1989 Hoyt Provantage Tracer.

Love them both. Going buy a Contender in the next month.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

my signature says it all! 25 years with Hoyt! we are Married for life!


----------



## Broken nock (Feb 23, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


Hoyt Alphamax Bonecollector 32" 70lbs 29"DL Supertuned with Custom Strings and Harnesses by Seth at BOWXPERTS Shooting 298 FPS. Have taken 2 Nice Bucks this season. A 5 Pointer in Maine and a 8 Pointer in RI. Bow shoots Flat and Very quiet couldn't be happier. 

I would also like to take the time to Welcome my brother Craig back to the Hoyt family. Craig was courted by the Bowtech, two years ago and Loved his Guardian Until he layed his Hands on the Hoyt Maxxis 31. After shooting the Maxxis he decided that he had seen the Light and Had to Have the Maxxis. He is shooting 61LBS 28 DL, 291FPS with the 31 Maxxis Supertuned By Seth at BOWXPERTS with Custom Strings and Harnesses. 
Welcome Back Craig and Don't go straying on us again!!!!!!


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

toonster said:


> hoyt alphamax bonecollector 32" 70lbs 29"dl supertuned with custom strings and harnesses by seth at bowxperts shooting 298 fps. Have taken 2 nice bucks this season. A 5 pointer in maine and a 8 pointer in ri. Bow shoots flat and very quiet couldn't be happier.
> 
> I would also like to take the time to welcome my brother craig back to the hoyt family. Craig was courted by the bowtech, two years ago and loved his guardian until he layed his hands on the hoyt maxxis 31. After shooting the maxxis he decided that he had seen the light and had to have the maxxis. He is shooting 61lbs 28 dl, 291fps with the 31 maxxis supertuned by seth at bowxperts with custom strings and harnesses.
> Welcome back craig and don't go straying on us again!!!!!!


ttt


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

*Hoyt from now on*

I have gone through several love fests. First with Martin in the 70's,then PSE in the 80's, then Darton in the 90's. Then I finally purchased an 06 Ultratec. I look at all the new bows but then I keep reminding myself how the arrows just keep finding their mark out my Ultratec and I can not justify replacing or trading this bow for another it just flat out fits me perfect. I have joined the Hoyt nation and while the other companies all make very good bows I just do not find the quality, shootability, durability with them all in the same amount that Hoyt delivers.

I do have to admit I drool over their new bows just can't see me retiring the Ultratec.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

05 Ultra Tec
safari riser
camo limbs 54 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BearCreekHunter (Nov 18, 2008)

2010 AM32 blackout


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

Hoyt Trykon 75th Anniversary Edition. I love it and have had no need to switch.


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

2005 X-Tec, fabulous bow : fast, accurate, forgiving.... can't find fault in it :darkbeer:


----------



## tlkollodge (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a 1996 Hoyt Enticer that I spent all last winter in the basement trying to get it tuned perfectly, changed strings, etc. you name it, we did it. Problem was, over the years it started to have some cam lean and we just couldn't get it out. Went to pro shop thinking it might be time to get a new bow. The owner told me not to try one unless I was serious about it because once you shoot the new bows you will want one. Hey, right!!! I shot the AlphaMax and then for the heck of it, I shot my old bow to compare. That was the last shot taken with my old Enticer. I now own the AlphaMax and that is just one down right sweet shooting bow. Filled my buck tag in Nov.(see avatar pic) and still have a doe tag to fill. I was out shooting this afternoon and the temp. is 18 and I'm actually enjoying it, how nuts is that?


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

had an Ultramag now i shoot a 38 PRO.


----------



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

*Alphaburner*

Hoyt is all I have ever shot. I haven't found a need to change.

Defiant Heat
Deviater
Cyber Tec
Super Tec
Vulcan
Alphaburner

View attachment 699831


View attachment 699832


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

I am currently shooting an alpha Max 32 so far it has been as accurate as I have needed I did shoot a few animals with it so it has done its job nicely to this point. I will be hunting with it this spring for bears & turkey also later in the falll for elk. I just bought the new Alpha Burner I will be shooting this bow for 3-D.


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Alphamax 32. Best bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Sharpshooter1 (Aug 12, 2003)

I've owned a Bowtec, a mathews and now a hoyt....The hoyt has the speed of a Bowtec, the smoothness of a Mathews and the durability of a Hoyt! I won't need a new bow for a long time! I love my Katera.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

ORarcheryboy said:


> Alphamax 32. Best bow I have ever shot.


+1

Clear and concise.


----------



## FULLATTACK (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry i don't mean to get offtrack but what does ttt mean? thx


----------



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

*Am32*

Loved my old Havoc Tec after a few Bowtechs I am in the Hoyt nation again.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

FULLATTACK said:


> sorry i don't mean to get offtrack but what does ttt mean? thx


ttt = To the top.


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

Love my hoyts..currently shoot a 75th anniversary edition Lazertec and yearning for either a Katera or Turbohawk.
Son shoots a 75th anniversary edition Trykon XL and it is amazingly awesome imo.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

At the moment I'm shooting a Trykon Xt 75th Anv. addition. I just agreed to buy a AM32 Bone collector from the classifieds. I've been shooting Hoyt's for over 20 years and have never had an issue. My wife also shoots a siera tec.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

*katera*

I shoot a Katera. I love the feel over the Mathews I used to shoot. Mathews r good 2. Just like the feel of the Hoyt grip. The only thing I don't like about it is that its loud! Bought it from a major seller here on at. He says his bows r new,but with all the marks and nics I'm sure that it really was not nib. Thats another thread. Love the Hoyt


----------



## Full draw 61 (May 15, 2009)

*Best Bow ever*

i shoot a 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31 75lbs 28inch 297fps, this the greats bow hoyt has evermade in my opinion, i think hoyt out did them self this year:darkbeer:


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

just bought a Katera here on AT. Never had Hoyt before. Time will tell if I prefer it over my Reezen from Mathews......


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

I was, then I wasn't , and now I am again and very happy about it. 

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35.:wink:


----------



## sblood (Jan 29, 2010)

I shoot a 2007 vectrix, just put a Predator IV 3-D all terrain sight on this week along with a limbdriver rest, Its zeroed in at 50 yards. I have no reason to pick another bow up. By the way my outback has not gotten much shooting time in for the last 3 years.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

2010 Turbohawk. I love that bow, very smooth, fast enough at my draw length, and is more accurate than I am. This bow won't be traded anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## rustown (Dec 13, 2008)

Hoyt AM35, Maxxis 35, and Carbon Matrix. Can't help it...I love Hoyt. I really like the Z7, but can't shoot it because I have a 30.5" draw.


----------



## mccoy978 (May 1, 2009)

*i own a hoyt*

i have a hoyt redline . it was my brother inlaws old bow , and now in the new owner , and i love it , its smooth , and fast , little heavy. but its awsome , and i love it .


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Got a few still 
2003 Supertec (Converted to cam 1/2) camo
2005 ProTec camo/black cam 1/2
2006 ProElite Green fusion cam 1/2+
2007 UltraElite Black cam 1/2+ (and a set of spirals)

waiting on a 2010 AlphaBurner Red Fusion spirals!

:shade:


----------



## HoosierHunter62 (Oct 12, 2009)

08 Katera XL & lovin it


----------



## biggin33 (Dec 29, 2008)

AM 32 here ..Got it last year and took 2 deer with it .:darkbeer:


----------



## tlkollodge (Dec 31, 2008)

Started shooting Hoyt in 1986, replaced that one in 1996 with an Enticer and just last year switched to an AlphaMax. Unfortunately, I've dropped the earlier ones a couple of times out of the stand and you'd never know it. Can't beat the quality! Shoot my bow year round, basement if too cold out.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

2004 hoyt ultrasport
2007 hoyt vectrix
2010 turbohawk


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

'10 Turbohawk. Love it.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Started with an old Indian compound...
went to an Oneida Screaming Eagle...then

Super Slam Fast Flite
AlphaTec Carbonite
Vectrix
Alpha Burner


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

just bought a 05 Ultratec from the AT classifieds to add to my small herd. i dont know if it will be my primary or backup hunting bow. im sure its going to shoot just as good as my 04 Ultratec.

Tony


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Alphaburner baby


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

05 Ultra Tech and should have my Alphaburner this week


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

Pro Medalist
MagnaTec
Katera

Wife-Kobalt

Daughter-Trykon Jr.


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Hoyt Trykon XL with Vectrix cams.


----------



## BushyTailButche (Jan 15, 2010)

*Bow*

Just got my AM 32, and it's going pretty well. Love the feel, and the speed. I am hoping to try a Maxxis 35 soon. I hear that if you like the AM, you will love the Maxxis. But I can't complain about my AM, it is really coming around.


----------



## hoytlefty (Jan 26, 2009)

*Maxxis 35 , Vectrix*

Picking up my Orange Maxxis 35 in the morning. No complaints about my 07 Vectrix either. Hoyts are the best


----------



## dmknark (Feb 25, 2010)

2010 maxxis 31, first hoyt i ever owned and love it


----------



## jws10mm (Jan 25, 2010)

I shoot a Maxxis 35 with the blackout riser/camo limb combo, 60lb, 31 inch draw and l love it! I've recently owned a Mathews and a Bowtech which were good bows but from now on its only gonna be a Hoyt. :wink:


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Now 

1.alphaburner baby
2. Turbo hawk

in the past

03 ultra tec
pro tec
trykon
vectrix
katera
alphamax
38 pro


----------



## Chefbkw13 (Dec 26, 2009)

2010 Turbohawk, Blackout.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

2 Kateras.
They are blood thirsty pin point killers!


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

38pro, proelite and VantagePro


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Katera, and a Burner on the way


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got the Alphamax


----------



## Scout 24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Been a faithful Hoyt shooter for last 14 years, happily married to my AM 32 but this beautiful Strother Infinity has definately caught my eye.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

AM32...........LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT. The bow outshoots me im pretty sure.

It is my first Hoyt but will definitely not be my last.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

My newest bow is 2009 Hoyt Alphamax 32 with 29 1/2 draw, with a string loop. Havent got to shoot it yet beacause of work , looking forward to it!


----------



## steve browning (Mar 9, 2009)

*multicam burner*

this is a 2010 alpha burner 60-70 @ 30" draw fuse quiver, stabiliser, rest easton acc 3-60's 28" doing 289fps at 63lbs custome multicam from dashdips.com and ViperXstrings.com


----------



## Possum Jooger (Jan 30, 2010)

*Help for a fellow Hoyt owner.*

I am in need of a set of #1 cam and a 1/2 plus cams in chrome if anyone has a set. There for a 2008 vantage-x8. I you have a set please send pics and your asking price.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

steve browning said:


> this is a 2010 alpha burner 60-70 @ 30" draw fuse quiver, stabiliser, rest easton acc 3-60's 28" doing 289fps at 63lbs custome multicam from dashdips.com and ViperXstrings.com
> View attachment 740309


sweet azz bow!


----------



## bowhunter020 (Apr 6, 2009)

I finally got serious! Shoot an AB at the eastern sportsmen show in PA and had one in two weeks. Out shoots my captain and sentinel hands down. At 29.5 and 62# ibo arrow is clocking 339fps---all day long. amazed by the forgivness at that speed and quiet (yea). Blacked out with a swod 3rd apex and xtreme stabilizer can't wait..


----------



## Rwainwright (Feb 21, 2010)

2010 Maxxis 35 and I cannot imagine owning any other bow. It rocks!


----------



## johnlecol (Oct 19, 2009)

*Just got my First Hoyt*

Hoyt Trykon XT500 with Michael Waddell Bone Collector grip, not shot it yet but love the draw. Hope to have ready to shoot this weekend


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

This is my first year for owning and shooting Hoyt. I never had anything against them, just never saw the whole picture. So now i own both a Alphaburner and 737.


----------



## poboy (Mar 5, 2010)

2009 AM32,hogg-it sight,whammy rest and i love it!


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Blacked out Maxxis 31. Love it!!


----------



## biggin33 (Dec 29, 2008)

AM 32 Bonecollector !!:darkbeer:


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

just got the maxxis 31 and absolutely love it


----------



## D. Hayden (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hoyt*

Here's my 38 ultra, love it


----------



## chris08 (Jul 31, 2008)

W.Moua said:


> I have own lots of bows and sold lots of them also.
> 
> The ones that are still in the stable and will always stay there
> 
> ...


 wow what you smoking dude the old hoyts are heavier than the new ones maxxis is 3.9 am 32 is 3.9 and the turbo hawk is 3.5 i love the new hoyts now then before the 2000 models where way heavier....


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Katera XL!


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

steve browning said:


> this is a 2010 alpha burner 60-70 @ 30" draw fuse quiver, stabiliser, rest easton acc 3-60's 28" doing 289fps at 63lbs custome multicam from dashdips.com and ViperXstrings.com
> View attachment 740309


Man that's my favorite Hoyt all time there!
Nice job!


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

Currently own 3 Hoyts.

vantage pro- rock solid shooter for killing paper
2 Trykon xl's.. one for 3d and one for hunting.

Also just bought my 11 year old a kobalt.


----------



## bwood1800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Alphamax 32


----------



## rhino_rv (Oct 18, 2005)

Katera XL, brother has a Katera XL, other brother has a Vectrix. All of us love them!


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

yes im buy xtr cams for mine in a little


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Just picked up my second Hoyt. 50# Turbo hawk. WOW, what a shooter!


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

I shoot a Vectrix and I have never had a bow that I shot with more confidence than this one!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ultratec


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

maxxis 31 and katera. shoot the crap out of both of them.


----------



## Bustanoc (Dec 9, 2009)

*Love Da HOYT...*

Hello all! Love my hoyts... Ultra Tec and 31 MaXXis.


----------



## BuckOC (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a few hoyt products to say the least
newest: alphamax 35
katera
vtec
rintec (the girlfriend's killing machine)
vipertec
havoctec (coming soon)
vortec
oldest:late 80's proforce extreme


I may have a problem what yall think


----------



## Alphamattie (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoyt Alphamax 35 The lord truely does bless us!:wink:


----------



## hoytdeerjammer (Mar 19, 2010)

hate my hoyt turbohawk! the thing smashes so many nocks its ridiculous! go with some other inferior brand and save yourself some money.


----------



## sb77226 (Mar 18, 2010)

Katera all the way. Will have a Maxis 35 by summers end! *Hoyt the only bow for me!*


----------



## NEMOshooter (Nov 24, 2005)

Currently, a katera and a trykon xl. Would part with the xl and look at either a maxxis 35 or an alphaburner.


----------



## Rwainwright (Feb 21, 2010)

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35 and it's awesome.


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Got some pics of my rig and my new VibeKiller on my profile page album.


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

08'Katera z3's 420 gr axis going 280 fps, love it, people say heavy but I even like that. This bow will never leave!


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

AM 32 and love it


----------



## bathcountybuck (Mar 17, 2010)

just started in archery and got a turbo hawk and love it


----------



## jiminjax (Mar 23, 2010)

*Just jumped back in after a 10 year exodus.*

:smile:Bought a Hoyt Katera XL with the Z3s. Looking hard at the Maxxis 35.


----------



## HoosierHunter62 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 08 Ketera XL/w cam&1/2 really like the way it holds & shoots. Taking it to Colorado this fall.


----------



## matjac (Jun 29, 2008)

Maxis 35/ awsome


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated: My Turbohawk - CoolHandLuke VibeKiller, added Fuse silencers to cables, and went crazy with the RiserShox!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice looking bows !!!


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hoyt*

AM 32 Best damn bow I ever had!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

*Hoyts Rule*

Just sold my 08 Katera dumbest thing I ever did. Still getting used to my Maxxis 31. If my pro shop would have had an AlphaBurner in 28 dl I would have walked out last night with one.


----------



## magnumz (Jun 3, 2007)

Just bought a Turbohawk, black riser with camo limbs, for my birthday and all I can say is WOW, what a difference between it and my PSE Carrera.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Have three.
Pro Vantage Hunter
Heat
Alphamax 32


Love them all


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

Hoyt Cybertec and Ultra Elite. Hoyt rocks! There is nothing else.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Just got an Alphamax 32 shot it for 3D today and loving it!Had a bow last week that i had for a week and hated it.Traded for the AM32 I MADE THE RIGHT DECISION:shade:


----------



## jrBUCKman (Jan 9, 2010)

Alphamax 35. First Hoyt I have ever bought and will be a Hoyt shooter for life after shooting the AM.


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

I've always been told to kill deer don't hoyt them. lol Just kidding Hoyt makes a great Bow, I just ordered a Carbon Matrix as a secondary bow for my Destroyer got it for 1200 out the door, pretty good deal.


----------



## dirtywhiteboy04 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hoyt*

Bought a dxt last year before i shot the Alphamax horrible mistake on my part shot the z7 and the maxxis 31 and all i can say is mathews has lost a customer here and im loving my new Maxxis 31


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good news Hoyt Guys!!!! There done and ready to be ordered!!! The price is a little higher than the other brands, $80, due to the Hoyt design and manufacturing but still a great price for a sweet looking and feeling grip!! All colors I believe are availabel but if not I will let you know. 
Please contact:
John Cato-Carbon Creations EMAIL : [email protected]
or call: 1-888-757-4747 That’s 1-888-757-GRIP


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Best bows on the market!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

bigoleboy said:


> AM 32 Best damn bow I ever had!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

dirtywhiteboy04 said:


> Bought a dxt last year before i shot the Alphamax horrible mistake on my part shot the z7 and the maxxis 31 and all i can say is mathews has lost a customer here and im loving my new Maxxis 31


Lots of ex-Mathews guys in these parts after last year's AlphaMax, and I see the exodus isn't slowing down this year either. :tongue:


----------



## JHols (Apr 13, 2010)

2010 TurboHawk here.


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

Trykon XT for me. Love it. I've been very successful with it.


----------



## supertecIN (Jan 19, 2009)

Hoyt V-tec right now but i've owned a supertec that was awesome best speed bow i've ever had and i switched the cams out for the new spiral x's and my buddy has had a ton of bows i liked the turbo hawk


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

My first bow was a Lazertec It was a good bow to start with. I just bought a used Katera. The draw length on it is too long for me so I had my pro shop order some new cams, string, and cables. Once they come in I'll have them set it up and I'll be ready to go!!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

:bump: for the Hoyt Army


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

steve browning said:


> this is a 2010 alpha burner 60-70 @ 30" draw fuse quiver, stabiliser, rest easton acc 3-60's 28" doing 289fps at 63lbs custome multicam from dashdips.com and ViperXstrings.com
> View attachment 740309


sweet rig man I love it.. . .


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

Maxxis 31 here. Had a Bowtech the season before and the Hoyt is a far better bow for me. I narrowed it down to the Z7 and Maxxis. After shooting the 2 side by side I knew the Maxxis was the bow for me.


----------



## YoteHunter (Jul 20, 2008)

I shoot a Havotec..Its my 2nd bow ever and I dont plan on getting a new one anytime soon...


----------



## seepointerrun (Apr 27, 2010)

alpha max. great bow


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

bowhuntercody said:


> vectrix xl and i love it. fast, stable and very accurate when i do my part.


X2

...my wife also shoots a Hoyt.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Up Dateing my Hoyt list:

Black Hoyt Alpha Burner 60 28.5 dl. 3-D Bow.

Camo Hoyt Alpha Burner 70 28.5 dl. Hunting Bow.

Black Hoyt Vantage Pro 60 28.5 dl. Indoor, Field outdoor bow.

Loved the other bows but out with the old in with the new.


----------



## drwheel (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been out of the sport for 15 years. My last bow was a Golden Eagle. 

Tested a lot of bows over the past 6 months or so. Currently waiting for delivery of my first Hoyt ever, a 2010 Turbohawk.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

drwheel said:


> I've been out of the sport for 15 years. My last bow was a Golden Eagle.
> 
> Tested a lot of bows over the past 6 months or so. Currently waiting for delivery of my first Hoyt ever, a 2010 Turbohawk.


Good decision You will love it!!! Good Luck.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hoytbowhunter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

2007 Vulcan, no plans on changing anytime soon, but when I do it will be another Hoyt!!


----------



## grubwormer (Aug 3, 2007)

Maxxis 31. Love it.


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

Just traded my 07 Oneida Black Eagle II for a 09 Alphamax 32.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

pettel03 said:


> hoyt vulcan, and i don't see myself getting a new bow to replace it any time soon!!!:darkbeer:


x-2.....:77:


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Maxxis 35, my first wheelie. Long time trad shooter. So far so good


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Pro Vantage Hunter, Super Slam Heat and a Alphamax 32. LOVE them all. Bought my daughter her first bow, a hoyt Trykon Sport.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Finally got my Katera set up and ready to go. The 20 yard pin is settled in but it's been so windy the past few days that it would be pointless to try and sight it in. It's throwing the arrows out a lot faster than my old bow so I'm gonna see if I can lose the 20 yard pin and have one pin for out to 30.


----------



## Inman1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Maxxis 31
I liked it so much I named my son Hoyt!


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

AM 32 and lovin it so far!


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

*hoyt bows*

Vantage LTD, 2006 PROTEC LX


----------



## huntpost (Nov 3, 2009)

I own a AlphaMax 32 !


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Inman1 I wanna do that to
Hoyt AM35
Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## Bax20ter (Aug 28, 2008)

Maxxis 31 black and camo love it!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

maxxis 35 and lovin it


----------



## jeremy martin (Mar 18, 2010)

i still shoot my hoyt supertec. don't see me changing anytime soon, it just fits.


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

ive owned an ultratec, vectrix, and katera, i wouldn't trade my kat for anything!!! it just fits me perfect!!!!! cant wait for the 2011's to come out!!


----------



## flybub (Nov 2, 2007)

Still rocking a Vectrix and have no plans of changing.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up

:izza:



flybub said:


> Still rocking a Vectrix and have no plans of changing.


----------



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

2010 turbohawk. Love this bow!!!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Maxxis 31 and I love it. I liked my Trykon XL, but the Maxxis is a big improvement.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

Just bought the Maxxis 31 :darkbeer:. I had an old MT Sport for years and switched to an x-force last year sold it last week. It is not the speed bow of the x-force but i am sure i will not have the timing or tuning issues i had. I can't wait for deer season now come on Sept.


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

still shooting a vectrix, and love the bow. will see what hoyt do's for 2011. but will likely stay with the vectrix.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

*maxxis 31*

I like it so much bought my son one


----------



## Hoytman77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love my maxxis 35. The best hoyt bow i've owned.:teeth:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Jwillman6 said:


> I have a Hoyt Maxxis 31 and I love it. I liked my Trykon XL, but the Maxxis is a big improvement.


NOW THAT'S JUST FUNNY!!!

Here's my 2006 Trykon XL, and my brand new Maxxis 31.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

What can I say? ... The Ultramag, and the Protec were feeling left out.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

*LOVE my Hoyt*

I've owned a number of Hoyts...all for the same reason...I Love them. 
Ive shot almost every other kind of bow out there, and I keep being more and more impressed with the Hoyt line. Any Hoyt you get, you will not be disappointed with!!!


----------



## Bpizzy (Apr 20, 2010)

*New at this...*

Just got into archery about a month and a half ago and picked up an '04 Xtec. 

Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Hoyt*

V-Tec and still can't find a good enough reason to get a new one.


----------



## XxRAGEnHOYTxX (May 16, 2010)

Just got my Alpha Burner and I luv it....


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*Hoyts*

I have a Vipertec, Vectrix XL, and a Matrix. I still love the Vectrix XL but it feels like I am holding 10 lb out there versus the CM- I love that bow!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a 2006 Reflex Caribou, which is the same as the Montega of that year.

Friends don't let friends shoot Matthews.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

right now I shooting a am 35 for hunting and a kartera XL for paper.

I have owned
maxxis 35
am-32 am-35
katera xl
Katera


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Noobist said:


> I have a 2006 Reflex Caribou, which is the same as the Montega of that year.
> 
> Friends don't let friends shoot Matthews.


Alot of Reflex bows are rebadged Hoyts.
The 06-07 Reflex Highlander is a rebadged Hoyt Ultrasport.


Here's my whole "arsernal" of Hoyts together.


2005 Protec target bow in fusion blue

2005 Ultramag 

2006 Trykon XL

2010 Maxxis 31 in blackout black


----------



## Full draw 61 (May 15, 2009)

*Hoyt um*

i own two hoyts, maxxis 31 and a alphaburner, best two bows i have ever shot will post some pics soon!!!!!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyts*



Full draw 61 said:


> i own two hoyts, maxxis 31 and a alphaburner, best two bows i have ever shot will post some pics soon!!!!!


Same here! Recently aquired a used UltraTec as well. Sold mine a couple of years ago and has been on the lookout for one ever since. Tested all brands of bows but when it came to buying I always ended up with a Hoyt. The Maxxis 31 is my favourite of all time. Go Hoyt!


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoyt Cybertec
Ultra Tec
38 Pro Xt 3-d and spot rig. Wont change them for the world. But I am thinking about adding an Alpha Max to the family.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

I gave up the Trykon....


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

My Katera is the real deal. I love this bow.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Some very nice rigs folks, enjoy


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bought a Katera XL only shot it a few times yet, but man that thing is sweet, cant wait to do some killin this year with it!


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

Proud owner of a Turbo Hawk :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

right now,

AM 32
Alphaburner
dorado


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Burner-Vulcan .........:thumbs_up.....nothing out there to turn me 9-non-hoyts......they are like your home town.....you keep wanting to go back.bubba


----------



## Quantrill (Jul 3, 2008)

Katera 27.5/70:thumbs_up


----------



## nclawnboy (May 14, 2010)

AM 32 Bone Collector, it's like holding a little slice of Heaven.


----------



## Evan28 (Nov 17, 2008)

Turbo Hawk for me, its a sweet shooter for sure!


----------



## mumbles21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I love my Turbohawk !


----------



## Bowhunt34 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hoyt bow = the best manufactured bows ever. i shot a Hoyt Maxxis 31 absolutly hands down my favorit bow and the nicest bow iv ever shot.


get serious get hoyt


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

Maxxis 31 and Carbon Matrix two of the quietest bows and vibration free bows ever built. I replaced the string stops with Dead End String stops with a huge difference in noise reduction.


----------



## heath_4503 (Jan 27, 2010)

2005 Hoyt Supertec, 75lbs pull with spiral x cams. The bow is CRAZY fast for an older hoyt pushing a meat missle just past 338 on chrono. I just dont like the super agressive cams and no valley which can be tough if your super cold. (Its a bit unforgiving to shoot) But it is a supurb bow to hunt with. Currently looking at getting new Hoyt Maxxis 35 for all around shooting.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Maxxis 35, 60lb, 30" draw and smooth, awesome bow.


----------



## Alberta Doe (Jan 6, 2009)

*HOYT Kobalt. First bow I ever owned and continue to use it for hunting and 3D. I love it!*


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got my maxxis 31 and love it


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

love my hoyt


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoyt V-tec still lovin it. Fast, quiet and accurate.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Super Slam Heat
Hoty Pro Avntage Hunter


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Jus bought my 1st hoyt in 8 yrs,got a reflex big horn hunter sittn in the closet...can't wait for my vectrix to show up so I can shoot it!


----------



## cormech (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Maxxis 31. To bad I also have a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Burner & Vulcan.........:thumbs_up


----------



## wvbowhunter70 (Jul 5, 2005)

I owned a Hoyt since i started bowhunting my first bow kill was with a hoyt Gamegetter jr when i was 11 year old . I have a Razortec now and love it. I will always shoot a hoyt looking foward to getting a new one next year


----------



## sugarchamps (Aug 9, 2010)

Just recently switched to Hoyt and bought the Maxxis 31. Very happy. My wife thinks I'm obsessed. I agree.:teeth:


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

just switched picked up my first Hoyt, never shot anything like my Carbon Matrix


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Been shooting my Hoyt Vortec for almost 8 years now. She still kicks ass!!!


----------



## Jungleman (May 14, 2010)

Hoyt Heat
Tenacity II
Razortec
Alphaburner

LOVE `EM


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

Hoyt Alphamax 35....smooth as butter !


----------



## vabowman22 (Aug 31, 2010)

08 katera xl =bad axe,400gr.arrow 306fps z3 cams


----------



## TnLungBuster (Mar 19, 2006)

AM 35 Bone Collector


----------



## Joshua Erbe (Nov 2, 2010)

hoyt vectrix xl and a contender


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Hoyt Maxxis 35 camo as well as a black one. I have been shooting Hoyts for over 17 years now and I can say I have not ever been let down by my Hoyt bow.
My daughters bow is a Hoyt Kobalt it is a great bow for her she gets a ton of shhoting in with it and has had no problems.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

all i have as of right now is a hoyt maxxis 35. i love that thing if it was my child. enough said haha


----------



## Wagz (Sep 11, 2009)

Shot a really old Hoyt Raider for years. This past spring I got an awesome deal on an Alphamax 32 from someone on here. Very impressed with the bow, smooth, quiet, fast, and forgiving. Definitely glad I stuck with Hoyt!


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

i dont own my hoyt yet, but dec i will be buying either the maxxis 31 or the new crx 32. i cant wait. ive been waiting months upon months already to come back from overseas just to buy one


----------



## Joe Genovese (Aug 27, 2006)

ALPHABURNER, and my 1 week old CRX32. The burner is the absolute best shooting speed bow that I have ever shot. I tore up the local 3D scene this summer with it! Shot my early season doe with it also, then HOYT just had to release the new ones. I shot them all with our HOYT rep, and absolutely fell in love with the CRX32. I took the same bow that he brought to the dealer, and we took out of the box to set up. They new they were gonna have to pry it out of my dead hands! Without a doubt, the best shooting bow I've had!!!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

Alphaburner- 2 words...LOVE IT


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I have 3 hoyts. Specs. in my signature.


I've got some changes to what I had in '08. But I do still have 2 Hoyts and my '03 Havoctec still trumps my Mathews Monster when I head out into the woods. It just seems to be the perfect hunting bow for me.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

HOYT- AlphaMax 32 #70 2009 BoneCollector Edition--- Sweet Bow
HOYT- Havoc #65 1999
1st bow was a PSE fireflight back in 1988, then bought the Hoyt Raider.

Both are great bows!


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Hoyt Turbo Hawk 70lbs.*







I love my turbo Hawk it is a 2010 model.Fast enough and the smoothest shooter I have had in my hands


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I'm proud to announce that I joined the "Hoyt Nation" today! 

CRX 32
All Camo
28.5"
50-60 lbs. (actually maxed out at 64 lbs.)

Still can't believe how dead in the hand & quiet it is!


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

Camo Carbon Matrix! Shooter...


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Proud owner of a 09 Seven-37 and I love it.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Joined Hoyt Nation a while back with a Alphamax 32!!!!!!!!!!! I love this bow and got a great deal on it.


----------



## seelye24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Proud to have joined Hoyt Nation last month.....shooting a CRX 32 and damn am I pleased so far


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

04 ultrasport
07 vectrix
2010 turbohawk
2013...?


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Been shooting Mathews for the past 12 years or so, until I shot the Element! 

Proud to be now shooting a Hoyt!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I got my first Hoyt a few weeks ago, 60lb AM32. Love it, I cant believe the attention to detail on Hoyt bows.


----------



## Full draw 61 (May 15, 2009)

got my new carbon element a couple weeks ago and i am so glad i waited one more year to buy a carbon!!!!!!!! hoyt out did them selves with the element its dead in hand on the shot so quite u bearlly know it went off, and lightining fast, iam shooting mine at 28.5 72lb with carbon exspress bluestreak 350 380grains at 301 fps!!!!!!!!!! and i thought my alphaburner was fast at 320fps, lol god i hope hoyt makes a carbon speed bow next year!!!!!!!! i will be the first in line!!!!!!!


----------



## luke/r (Dec 2, 2008)

I am shooting a Hoyt TurboHawk and so far I like it.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoyt Defiant and I have no complaints with it


----------



## Macri (Jul 26, 2010)

Just started cheating on my Katera with my new Carbon Element. At least I kept it in the family. Love Hoyt!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Hoyt has been my goto bow company for the last few years. They just seem to fit me better then most other bows. Right now I have:
vortec
ultratec
vipertec
vtec
lazer tec
trykon xl
katera
power hawk
turbo hawk
AM 35
and a reflex growler


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Carbon Element for me. Just like everyone else, I love this bow!


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

maxxis 31, best bow i have ever owned. savin up for another hoyt for target only!


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

Hoyt Aspen here (late 90's) one of my two favorite Hoyts..next to the Super Slam Supreme. I have owned around 30+ compounds and well over HALF have been Hoyts. They make a great bow. :whoo: IMO


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Trykon and now a Rampage XT. Love my Hoyts!!!!!


----------



## rebelfootball73 (Dec 3, 2010)

hoyt vipertec


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

LH Carbon Element. Just came in, haven't been to the bow shop to pick it up. Waiting on my custom string to get here.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


I currently have:
trykon
Crx
Element
Rintec
and previous
AM 32
Katera
and yesss
I had the old mathews z7
everything mentioned was a pretty good bow in it's time except the am 32,, just didn't like me... and the trykon I was forced to love!<<< or lets just say WE got along


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Element.


----------



## Assault71 (Sep 8, 2010)

Rampage XT 29/70 305fps I love it!!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

'09 Katera----LOVE IT!!!


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Used to own a MT Sport. Just had a Brand New 2010 Maxxis 31 given to me. I havent even got to shoot it yet, it is at the shop getting set up. I hope it is all everyone says it is.


----------



## ronjuan (Mar 1, 2011)

Carbon Element 

Enough Said


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

BigBucks125 said:


> Vectrix XL (see sig.)
> 
> I love it! Its not the fastest thing in the east..but it gets the job done and it feels great in my hand, which is all that matters when shooting a bow.


Kinda saved yourself by adding in "when shooting a bow" :wink::wink: 

In all seriousness my first bow ever was a hoyt and I took down my first deer with it on my birthday.. For that reason I like hoyt but I dont currently shoot one. However if I remember correctly that was a pretty sweet shooting bow.


----------



## 10-Point (Dec 15, 2005)

Vectrix LOVE IT!


----------



## bogeyrider63 (Aug 17, 2006)

Vectrix


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just got my first ever Hoyt Bow in the other day. Alphamax. Going to the shop this week to get it set up.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have had a few..my signature has my current ones, Dave


----------



## Scalpel4 (Mar 25, 2011)

MX3Hoyt just sold me his 08 Katera, my first bow, and I can't WAIT to get my hands on it!!! Being shipped from PA as we speak. Thanks man!

Katera owners, any recommendations on sights, rests and stabilizers?


----------



## maestas10 (Apr 4, 2009)

Alpha max 32. Absolutely love this bow!!!!! Cost me an arm and a leg but what bow does'nt , Riight?


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Maxxis 31. I went to the shop expecting to buy the Mathews Z7, but I just like Hoyts because they just shoot and feel right to me. This bow replaced a Hoyt Trykon XL.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

my element should be in next week.


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

txcookie said:


> Who all owns a hoyt? What you got and how you feel about it?


Hoyt Turbo Hawk and I Love It!


----------



## 12ARROWS (Sep 9, 2010)

Hoyt hit a homerun when they came out with the Alphamax!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Hoyt CRX 32. What more can I say, it's a Hoyt!


----------



## foxrider512 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just bought my first one a month ago. Its an 08 Katera its so fast and quiet and forgiving for having a 6in brace. I had to stick the mathews in the closet when i bought this one. i love the way it feels in my hand and how at 55 or 56 lbs and 28 in its a lil over 300 fps


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

hoyt carbon element just picked it up today love it


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

31 Maxxis 60-70 lb (1 season - 6 deer)
32 Alphamax 50-60 lb (New - Stay tuned)


----------



## buckshot243 (Jul 19, 2008)

Maxxis 31 here


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

alphamax 32, really great shooting bow... pro elite with spirals, indoors, super accurate... alpha elite, really accurate, sweet shooter, 3d machine..... love them all. ive shot about al the other brands and nothing compairs to hoyt....


----------



## KHunter1 (May 1, 2009)

Havok currently, bought in 2000. Shoot is so well I am not sure why I have a...
New Alphamax 35 70# arriving next week.

OK, I know why I ordered the AM35.. it just shot so well and felt great to shoot when I shot a friends AM 35 I just had to have one. What a bonus that they are almost giving them away these days since it was discontinued.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Up Graded to the Carbon Element but will not retire the AM32


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Hoyt rampage xt. I love the draw on this bow set at 72lbs. 28inches.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Just ordered a CRX35 to go with my Contender and UltraTec...have heard alot of good reports on the CRX...anyone here know how long it will take them to ship it to me..ordered it yesterday...my Contender came in in about 4 weeks..hope to get CRX sooner than that..


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is my AlphaBurner 40/50.


----------



## Duby 27 (Aug 21, 2007)

Vectrix and I absolutely love it. Best bow I have ever shot. I will never go away from Hoyt!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

My signature.


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had many but current ones are in my sig. Here are a couple pics of my latest. Going to be shooting this for a while. Grip was made by Archer 1 on here.


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hoyt Turbo Hawk 70# and I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

New 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 to hunt with, and a 2005 Hoyt Protec Blue Fusion for league play. The Protec got me to switch to Hoyt for hunting. Love the new CRX so far. I only have about 75 arrows through it and love it! Mathews makes a great bow, and I hunted with my Outback for the last 7 seasons, and shot 16 whitetails in that time. Love the Outback, but I just found that the Hoyt's fit me even better than my Mathews did. 

archery146


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Got a Hoyt katera xl, good shooting bow, won several indoors shoots with it this year.


----------



## TheCat (Jul 15, 2008)

I own the best Carbon Matrix and the Carbon Element both outstanding bows the best Hoyt has ever put out hands down #1!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Element is my favorite bow to date.............


----------



## gator89 (Jul 8, 2008)

Love my Katera XL its a smooth shooter


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

My wife has a Hoyt recurve she got as a teenager back in the late 60s or 70s. I just joined the Hoyt nation with a carbon element.


----------



## mstevens (Apr 26, 2011)

Son has the Rampage, the wife has a Vicxen and I am shooing a Carbon Matrix Plus. All sweet bows!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a Alphamax 32 and a Gamemaster 50#@28". I like the Gamemaster the best!!!


----------



## NJScotty8 (Jun 12, 2005)

Element just landed yesterday!!!! I started with a Hoyt when I started hunting about 14 years ago, and then went with Mathews. The Element brought me back where I started. 

Glad to be back!


----------



## clem811 (Feb 5, 2011)

just got back into bowhunting in the last 2 years, bought a PSE BowMaddness last year and loved it,killed a nice 9pt and a huge doe at 40 yrds last year thought i was a PSE man for life. well i went to get a new string on the PSE and happened to shoot a Hoyt Carbon Element and a CRX 32 and i was so impressed with the draw cycle and the quiet and lack of hand shock thati bought the CRX 32. i have a short draw 27.but i am still getting 290 fps at 63lbs. i even shot my first 3d shoot and had a ball never lost or broke a arrow it was awesome. great bows


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Signature says it all...


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Signature says it all...



Question is.... which one you like better? lol


----------



## sktpse (Feb 16, 2009)

i got my elememt in the other day and have to say its the best. i got an am 35 on the way, that i trades for the other day, and a vectix in the garage. just realized that I AM A HOYT MAN! i guess i am going to have to change my user name. lol. i am not a fan boy, but i keep finding myself back at the hoyt bus.


----------



## hoyt em (Sep 15, 2009)

have a maxxis 31 and a vectrix. had a vtec and a ultratec kinda wish i still had them  both were great shooters


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

AM 32 have had it one season shot a flat head with it watched her run 30 yrds and drop. Love it and wish i started shooting a hoyt a long time ago.


----------



## KHunter1 (May 1, 2009)

just picked up a new AM 35, new in box to replace the old Havok. The shop had the cams way out of timing and the QAD rest set WAY to the left and told me hoyts shoot better that way? Once I dumped the fuse strings and retuned everything from the mess the shop had it set at. I love it. And was a bargain since it had been discintinued. shot my best 3D round with it this week...but missed a turkey the next day


----------



## jsurvant (Jan 6, 2011)

Element. I feel real good about it.


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just joined the nation this year!
I am thbe proud owner of a Carbon Element.
Best bow I have ever shot!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Alphamax 32!!! Love it shot every Hoyt and like it best!!!


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my CRX 32 and I love it!


----------



## Lynch Mob (Jan 27, 2010)

I have always loved my Hoyts from my first pro hunter to the pro techs for a long time then last year killed my big Illinois buck with an alpha max xl.... Its getting a custom face lift this year with a set of z3 cams and we had to add heavier limbs because of the weight difference betwween the 2 cams. Definitley will be one kind of a bow and the new one that i got my wife is a Fred Eichler Buffalo bow.

I have been shooting this thing alot for my wife you know breaking it in, and simply love this recurve...its truely a tack driver. Way to go Fred!

Hang'em Low
George


----------

